# GGG vs Kell Brook September 10th!!!!!



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.boxingscene.com/gennady-golovkin-kell-brook-finalized-september-10--106463


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mad props to Brook for stepping up. :clap:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Waste of time.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Craziness. Maybe Kell Brook will level the playing field for a Khan fight by getting ktfo too.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Craziness. Maybe Kell Brook will level the playing field for a Khan fight by getting ktfo too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KERRIGAN said:


> Mad props to Brook for stepping up. :clap:


Him and Khan are too smart, both move up 2 divisions both get ktfo

Come back have a tune up and then fight eachother


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So when GGG said he'd signed to fight Eubank Jr...did he just get them confused?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Also big respect to the alternative competition Khan and Brook have started where rather than fight each other they're instead battling to see who can get fucked up more heroically by far bigger and better fighters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn.

So it takes fucking Kell Brook to man up and fight Golovkin when everyone else (including Eubank, fucking poser) ducks him.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Respect to Brook, didn't think anyone as stupid as Khan, I guess I was wrong, but at least unlike Khan, Brook is a big ww and won't look out of place at 160, will look like a ww moving up to mw not a lw 

Predicted 6 round for Khan, I'll give Brook the same amount, ggg better than canelo, but Brook much more suited to move up


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KO-KING said:


> Respect to Brook, didn't think anyone as stupid as Khan, I guess I was wrong, but at least unlike Khan, Brook is a big ww and won't look out of place at 160, will look like a ww moving up to mw not a lw
> 
> Predicted 6 round for Khan, I'll give Brook the same amount, ggg better than canelo, but Brook much more suited to move up


Yeah Brook should be a 154lber but not sure about 160, GGG should finish him in 3 rounds I cant see Brook doing anything to stop his march forward


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

This seems just as mad as when I heard Khan was fighting Alvarez. Credit to brook for taking it though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook is better suited to move up than Khan is though


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Kell Brook wins this fight. Take that to the bank, change your life and secure your families financial future!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Brook would be totallly fat at the full 160 lbs


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Brook would be totallly fat at the full 160 lbs


I'd imagine that Brook's heavier than Golovkin right now.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can't Stop the K!!!


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

:lol: GGG's resume so pathetic.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah Brook should be a 154lber but not sure about 160, GGG should finish him in 3 rounds I cant see Brook doing anything to stop his march forward


Agree, but won't be fat and still will resemble a top fighter at 160, not like Khan who became all pudgy and he couldn't even gain weight properly because he was out of shape, definitely shouldn't happen to Brook, not that it'll make that much of a difference vs ggg.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Geez, wtf Brook is thinking.
Fuckin hell, Jacobs, Quillin, Canelo and other pussies step up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw that on twitter, and I thought Golovkin was trolling. You guys think this is serious? Wasn't Brook in negotiations with Vargas? The fuck is going on here?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a lot more respect for Kell Brook today. That took huge stones to sign that contract.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I saw that on twitter, and I thought Golovkin was trolling. You guys think this is serious? Wasn't Brook in negotiations with Vargas? The fuck is going on here?


I thought Brook/Vargas was a done deal.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I thought Brook/Vargas was a done deal.


Nah, I heard from a lot of people that no one signed anything. Just completely out of left field as both were negotiating with completely different opponents.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

How exactly did Eubank Jr duck GGG then?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The middleweights are fuckin pathetic.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck it

Put Broner vs Lemieux on the undercard!


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Props to Brook guys got balls but im a bit bummed with GGG for taking the fight. Still though ill watch it and should be very interesting.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

ChampionsForever said:


> How exactly did Eubank Jr duck GGG then?


"We had a deal to fight GGG, but we want more money, that deal has to be talked again or there is no fight." Pricing yourself out of a fight isn't necessarily ducking, but they had the chance to fight and elected money as a reason to forego that chance.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> How exactly did Eubank Jr duck GGG then?


Kept dragging out the time on signing the contract to the point they couldn't be sure he would ever sign.

Anyway, this works out better for Jnr as GGG will be even better known in the UK for when Eubank steps up to fight GGG.

I wonder what Billy Joe Saunders is thinking as well?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

evalistinho said:


> Props to Brook guys got balls but im a bit bummed with GGG for taking the fight. Still though ill watch it and should be very interesting.


This should be one of GGG's most entertaining fights and I expect Brook will surprise people for the first few rounds at least, but do expect GGG to get to him and take him out in Round 8 or so.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Brook is going to take a beating in this one. I'm thinking a middle of the fight KO by GGG is in order and possibly sooner. 

When comparing this fight to the Khan/Canelo fight, I don't think Brook is as fast as Khan and GGG is faster and slicker than Canelo. Yep, could end sooner than mid rounds.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> Brook is going to take a beating in this one. I'm thinking a middle of the fight KO by GGG is in order and possibly sooner.
> 
> When comparing this fight to the Khan/Canelo fight, I don't think Brook is as fast as Khan and *GGG is faster and slicker than Canelo.* Yep, could end sooner than mid rounds.


No he's not :lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> Kept dragging out the time on signing the contract to the point they couldn't be sure he would ever sign.
> 
> Anyway, this works out better for Jnr as GGG will be even better known in the UK for when Eubank steps up to fight GGG.
> 
> I wonder what Billy Joe Saunders is thinking as well?


Billy Joe supposedly might be fighting Lemieux next


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

gumbo2176 said:


> Brook is going to take a beating in this one. I'm thinking a middle of the fight KO by GGG is in order and possibly sooner.
> 
> When comparing this fight to the Khan/Canelo fight, I don't think Brook is as fast as Khan and GGG is faster and slicker than Canelo. Yep, could end sooner than mid rounds.


GGG has faster feet, but that's the only speed advantage he has over canelo


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Brook is either crazy, stupid or too God damn brave for his own good. Respect though, you can't accuse him of taking easy fights now, he's going to get his ass kicked. 

He's making all the other middleweight look like pussy's as well, are there no middleweights with any self belief?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Billy Joe supposedly might be fighting Lemieux next


That would be an interesting fight.

Presumably if Billy Joe wins, it will be by points.

If Lemieux wins, he might be dumb enough to rematch GGG, which still won't be a big money fight, but it would give GGG all the belts, so for that reason, GGG's team would no doubt take it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Prediction: most the guys hating on GGG for this because Brook's too small will be the same ones calling for him to fight Lara. :deal

Personally I think it's an interesting fight but far from ideal. Makes the guys at 160 look like pussies to be honest.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

*Chris Eubank Jr* ‏@ChrisEubankJr  53m53 minutes ago
I haven't been shown one contract since my fight with GGG was announced. I'm still ready & waiting to sign. Fighting Brook is a joke #2Small

1,066 retweets749 likes


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

So Canelo wouldn't take the fight...but Brook will?

This is ridiculous. Speechless.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Complete shit like the Khan vs Canelo fight. Brook is WW, despite how big people think/say he is.

http://www.boxingscene.com/eubank-rips-golovkin-i-never-saw-contract-brook-fight-joke--106465


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

When you think you've seen everything in boxing..they give you GGG vs Brook.
what the fuck is going on in boxing?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Best fight since Leonard vs. Hagler. Brook can win.

Brook took his balls out and placed them gently on the table as he signed the contract. Daring to be great. I'm pumped for this.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> *Chris Eubank Jr* ‏@ChrisEubankJr  53m53 minutes ago
> I haven't been shown one contract since my fight with GGG was announced. I'm still ready & waiting to sign. Fighting Brook is a joke #2Small
> 
> 1,066 retweets749 likes


Jr hasn't seen the contract because Sr keeps that shit away from him.

So Jr didn't bottle it, but Sr did.


----------



## CarlElias (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fight! Golovkin really wants to fight the best!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Poll added LOL


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

came out of nowhere...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm putting money on Brook by decision. He's gonna be a huge underdog. This will be a very good bet.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm putting money on Brook by decision. He's gonna be a huge underdog. This will be a very good bet.


:lol: theres always one idiot, biggest waste of money ever


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> When you think you've seen everything in boxing..they give you GGG vs Brook.
> what the fuck is going on in boxing?


Madness. Brook' chin will get shattered and could have years taken off his career. But, how will GGG deal with a shorter and faster opponent?!

Brook could be the unified WW champ if he played his cards right (Danny Garcia), but dude was serious... I believe he called out GGG after his last fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol wtf. What the hell does Brook think he's doing. He almost got out wrested by Shawn Porter. Is the fight at 160?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: theres always one idiot, biggest waste of money ever


Depends on how big the bet is.

It may only be $50... But I've purchased some garbage video games for far more. And my bingo winnings from just the last month cover that several times over (yes, I play bingo).


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Depends on how big the bet is.
> 
> It may only be $50... But I've purchased some garbage video games for far more. And my bingo winnings from just the last month cover that several times over (yes, I play bingo).


The problem is with that $50 you could play it safe and put the fight to go under 10 rounds, Brook is never winning a decision if anything he has to land a lucky punch on GGG to win, dont get tempted just because odds are wide


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Jr hasn't seen the contract because Sr keeps that shit away from him.
> 
> So Jr didn't bottle it, but Sr did.


I don't believe it! The man who fought Benn twice, bottling it!?

I think its far more probable he thought the shredder was the fax machine and kept feeding the contract into it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I saw that on twitter, and I thought Golovkin was trolling. You guys think this is serious? Wasn't Brook in negotiations with Vargas? The fuck is going on here?


It's a fight of convenience.

Brook and vargas was stalling as was ggg-jnr,so they made this.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Unbelievably, this is genuinely the most distressing news I've heard all day.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

#Brook'sLifeMatters


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Unbelievably, this is genuinely the most distressing news I've heard all day.


Same.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Get the fuck. What a joke of a legacy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't want to hear anymore GGG fans shit on Canelo.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Get the fuck. What a joke of a legacy


Not to worry man. He may have three G's but there is only one Special K.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

For a guy who is already 34 he just wasted a year first Wade now Brook.

Even if he gets another fight in before the end of the year its not going to be anyone significant given the turnaround time.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

mick557 said:


> For a guy who is already 34 he just wasted a year first Wade now Brook.
> 
> Even if he gets another fight in before the end of the year its not going to be anyone significant given the turnaround time.


This is why I always said I dont know GGG will become as great as we expect him to, by the time he moves up to 168 and takes risks hes going to be 35 going on 36

If anyone half the level of Ward comes along they could beat GGG just from him ageing over night


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stunned. Did not see that coming


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

To be honest as a big fan of both I'm disappointed.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't want to hear anymore GGG fans shit on Canelo.


NO.

This is some meta-level trolling from Gennady.

:lol:

Nothing surprises me after Khan-Canelo.
Believed it in an instant.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's ok for Hagler to take on a retired welterweight with a detached retina.

But somehow Gennady taking on unbeaten worldwide (in British) superstar P4P "Special" Kellogs K Brook is a joke.

Y'all racist cause the 2 best Asians in boxing are facing off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> NO.
> 
> This is some meta-level trolling from Gennady.
> 
> ...


What's this world come to :-(


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's this world come to :-(


Dude, Guillermo Rigondeaux may finally find opposition somewhere up at lightheavyweight.
Like Beterbiev, heard he's free.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Hasn't Jacobs been calling out Golovkin? I don't hate the decision but surely GG's team had better options. Lara would've been a better opponent than Brook.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk can finally avenge his loss to Shawn Porter from back when he was an anorexic model too.
(Yes, they fought)

This is the era of weight jumping and defining legacies.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

nuclear said:


> came out of nowhere...


Yup. Pretty much like the Canelo/Kahn fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ward said Timothy Bradley was his hardest fight in the amateurs, lets see if it would be his hardest pro fight too I want to see it at 170lbs, Bradley SD


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Dude, Guillermo Rigondeaux may finally find opposition somewhere up at lightheavyweight.
> Like Beterbiev, heard he's free.


:lol: both fighters are having a hard time getting top opponents. They should make it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:verysad


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck it make mikey garcia vs canelo on the undercard


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko vs Lara coming soon.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Theory: Brook can't make 147 anymore


Wiirdo said:


> :lol: GGG's resume so pathetic.


Because all of the relevant middleweights are ducking him.. You know that right?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Doesn't team Golovkin realize how much this will negatively affect his rep?

I just don't understand this at all. There's no point to it whatsoever, other than a few dollars. 
- And they probably won't get paid all that much, anyway.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxing has gone mental. It appears as though no-one wants to fight people at their own level at their own weight because if they lose then it hampers their marketability but if you move up two divisions and guarantee to get yourself KO'd its OK because a bigger guy KO'd you - is that right? 

Or you fight boxers of a different size in made up weight divisions in which you hope you're made up weight division does more damage to your opponent than you can do in the ring.

I still don't mind this. Brooks gonna get beat up cause I don't see what he can do to win but I am intrigued to see how he goes about trying.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Fuck it make mikey garcia vs canelo on the undercard


Nah, Kovalev vs Chocolatito. Make it happen !


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Boxing has gone mental. It appears as though no-one wants to fight people at their own level at their own weight because if they lose then it hampers their marketability but if you move up two divisions and guarantee to get yourself KO'd its OK because a bigger guy KO'd you - is that right?
> 
> Or you fight boxers of a different size in made up weight divisions in which you hope you're made up weight division does more damage to your opponent than you can do in the ring.
> 
> I still don't mind this.* Brooks gonna get beat up cause I don't see what he can do to win but I am intrigued to see how he goes about trying.*


My guess is that he comes out swinging for the fences, so he looks all macho, then goes down & stays down after the first meaningful punch Golovkin lands. Maybe even from a jab. Or maybe he'll pretend to sprain his ankle. Whatever gets him outa' there as soon as possible.

Cashes his check, then goes back to WW where he continues to duck Thurman.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Doesn't team Golovkin realize how much this will negatively affect his rep?
> 
> I just don't understand this at all. There's no point to it whatsoever, other than a few dollars.
> - And they probably won't get paid all that much, anyway.


Not really. Considering Saunders, Jacobs, Canelo, Cotto and Quillin have all said no and Eubank aint got his arse in gear to sign the contract he would have ended up fighting Tureano Johnson, Chudiov or Glenn Tapia or some shit where the result was just as likely or worse.

At the end of the day he's just chose a fight thats gonna get him more money and attention even if it doesn't bring a lot of credit with it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

There's one other possible scenario. They could pull a "Fury-Klitschko:" 

Golovkin goes super-easy on Brook, and lets Brook dance to a boring UD. The boxing world goes crazy! All of GGG's close friends & family make a small fortune betting on Brook to win. The bookies and mob make untold millions.

Then they of course have an immediate rematch, which shatters all box-office records, and they let Golovkin swing away. (This time with Brook going down after the first meaningful punch.) Which sets up, you guessed it, the third fight! The biggest PPV fight in history! (except possibly for the third Fury-Klitschko performance, err "fight." )

This wouldn't surprise me at all. BIG DRAMA SHOW ! EVERYBODY GETS PAID !!!!!!!


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

The thing is no fckn genuine middleweights will fight GGG, what GBP said Canelo they will fight him 2017??? Jacobs, BJS, Cotto etc and the rest wont fight him, whats he suppose to do, hang around??? Atlest this is a high profile fight with good money in it...

Also, I think Brook will get destroyed, BUT I think he so badly craves a super fight or a big name with SOMEONE he is willing to jump straight into this fight...

Plus this is like saying to Khan, I can do it what you did too, plus if he wins its a massive fck you to Khan (imo)...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hearing rumours of Fury-Thurman on the undercard.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> Brook is going to take a beating in this one. I'm thinking a middle of the fight KO by GGG is in order and possibly sooner.
> 
> When comparing this fight to the Khan/Canelo fight, I don't think Brook is as fast as Khan and GGG is faster and slicker than Canelo. Yep, could end sooner than mid rounds.


Yes Brook is not as fast as Khan, but he is tougher and a better technical boxer, but he still doesn't stand a chance. He's too small and I'd still make GGG favourite even if Brook was a legit middleweight.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> There's one other possible scenario. They could pull a "Fury-Klitschko:"
> 
> Golovkin goes super-easy on Brook, and lets Brook dance to a boring UD. The boxing world goes crazy! All of GGG's close friends & family make a small fortune betting on Brook to win. The bookies and mob make untold millions.
> 
> ...


Do you actually believe this shit or are you just trolling? I have a disturbing suspicion that the former is the case.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What the fuck man? 

First #Khanelo and now #Kellovkin

This is some grade A bullshit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> Jr hasn't seen the contract because Sr keeps that shit away from him.
> 
> So Jr didn't bottle it, but Sr did.


This video with Eddie Hearn gives a good explanation of why the GGG-Jr fight didn't happen. Apparently it's all down to SR being a control-freak prick.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't want to hear anymore GGG fans shit on Canelo.


Meh, Canelo still threw his belt in the bin (trash can). That's worse to me.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


They probably learned this stunt from your boy....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Meh, Canelo still threw his belt in the bin (trash can). That's worse to me.


Canelo is slightly worse, but I still would find it hypocritical to criticize that fight too much. I'm pissed at everybody involved. Brook could have had huge fights with Garcia, Thurman or decent fights with Vargas and Bradley.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Meh, Canelo still threw his belt in the bin (trash can). That's worse to me.


Exactly. I really hate boxing fans sometimes. Today's fans prefer the business to the sport. Poor tykes don't know what they missed out back in the day.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> They probably learned this stunt from your boy....


This is pretty sad for you isn't you? You've been trying your best so hard to defend this garbageass team. Now they've made you look foolish for defending them, you have to come with "Well, at least he's not as bad as Mayweather". Mayweather at 24 had a better resume than GGG at 34.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed in this fight. I genuinely think Brook is the best WW in the world and I wanted him to prove it. Everyone said he was a cherry-picking stay-at-home-Joe, but maybe his (and Hearn's) talk of nobody being willing to fight him is true. He has just signed to fight GGG for fuck's sake.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Doesn't team Golovkin realize how much this will negatively affect his rep?
> 
> I just don't understand this at all. There's no point to it whatsoever, other than a few dollars.
> - And they probably won't get paid all that much, anyway.


Won't he make more money against Brook than against any of the other guys willing to fight him? His options at this point are pretty slim.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is slightly worse, but I still would find it hypocritical to criticize that fight too much. I'm pissed at everybody involved. Brook could have had huge fights with Garcia, Thurman or decent fights with Vargas and Bradley.


Yeah, I know where you're coming from.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> They probably learned this stunt from your boy....


That was such a farce. I can't believe people bought that.

"I'm going to call a guy up 2 weight classes, offer a catch weight, then blow off the catch weight. I'm the best ever."

That said, Mayweather could have fought anybody he wanted, GGG can't. That's the difference here.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Doesn't team Golovkin realize how much this will negatively affect his rep?
> 
> I just don't understand this at all. There's no point to it whatsoever, other than a few dollars.
> - And they probably won't get paid all that much, anyway.


Golovkin will get paid huge money, maybe even a career high pay-day. This will sell out the O2 in London and do huge Sky PPV numbers, then factor in HBO as well.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Golovkin will get paid huge money, maybe even a career high pay-day. This will sell out the O2 in London and do huge Sky PPV numbers, then factor in HBO as well.


That's what I was thinking.

What I don't see is the upside for Brook. Wouldn't his fight against Vargas also sell out 02, do solid Sky numbers and have HBO? Plus it is a much more winnable fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This is pretty sad for you isn't you? You've been trying your best so hard to defend this garbageass team. Now they've made you look foolish for defending them, you have to come with "Well, at least he's not as bad as Mayweather". Mayweather at 24 had a better resume than GGG at 34.


Sad? I said it's a shit fight. What more do you need me to say? Resumes don't make a mismatch between two guys in different weight classes better.

Are you high or drunk saying that? Because FMjr had a better resume, it's OK to fight s guy two divisions below. Now who'd fending what?

Hey, shit on this fight, I don't care. I'm not happy with it. But you can't deny all GGG did was take a move from your hero.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> That was such a farce. I can't believe people bought that.
> 
> "I'm going to call a guy up 2 weight classes, offer a catch weight, then blow off the catch weight. I'm the best ever."
> 
> That said, Mayweather could have fought anybody he wanted, GGG can't. That's the difference here.


But this is WAAAY different then when FMjr does it....because TBE...and resume...and DV...and....???


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Another Brit daring to be great :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sad? I said it's a shit fight. What more do you need me to say? Resumes don't make a mismatch between two guys in different weight classes better.
> 
> Are you high or drunk saying that? Because FMjr had a better resume, it's OK to fight s guy two divisions below. Now who'd fending what?
> 
> Hey, shit on this fight, I don't care. I'm not happy with it. But you can't deny all GGG did was take a move from your hero.


No I'm saying that Floyd took an easy fight vs Marquez, but he still had a stellar resume. GGG's resume is filled with nothing but easy opponents. He just fought Wade and is now fighting a welterweight. He's a joke. The guy is 34 years old, it's time to do something meaningful with his career. How can any of his fans be satisfied with his career at this point?

If GGG was really like my "hero", he would be fighting in his 5th weight class by now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jacobs started calling out Golovkin when he heard Golovkin was tied up negotiating with Eubank Jr. Saunders is nowhere to be found. Both want nothing to do with Golovkin. Only one I've heard that really wants to fight Golovkin is Khurtsidze, but yeah, no one would care if Golovkin beat him.

Oh well, Derevyanchenko is likely to get the mandatory if he goes through Soliman and/or Johnson as well.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No I'm saying that Floyd took an easy fight vs Marquez, but he still had a stellar resume. GGG's resume is filled with nothing but easy opponents. He just fought Wade and is now fighting a welterweight. He's a joke. The guy is 34 years old, it's time to do something meaningful with his career. How can any of his fans be satisfied with his career at this point?
> 
> If GGG was really like my "hero", he would be fighting in his 5th weight class by now


Like I said...having a stellar resume doesn't make it OK to fight guys two divisions below. You can spew all the pro-FMjr crap you want. but you were fine with that fight I'm sure.

Who says his fans are satisfied? We are aware most of the guys he tries to get refuse to face him. Has that gotten through to you yet? Yeah...Lara called him out. IMO, beating Lara isn't all that much different then beating brooks. Neither has done squat at MW.

I forget...you think that one MUST move up in weight to prove greatness. What a joke....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

rossco said:


> Another Brit daring to be great :lol:


It beats the Joe Cal routine. "I'm not looking for tough fights."

I'll take Brook and Froch over that any day.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't believe some are okay with this... Even if you believe GGG couldn't get anyone in the ring with him (even though someone's been calling him out and I'd bet money they didn't bother to send an offer to see if he was for real), how the fuck are you okay with Kell Brook jumping up to MW to lose like Khan after COMPLETELY shitting on Khan for going into a guaranteed loss? He had Vargas which could have happened, Spence and a whole lot of other WW's who'd probably love to negotiate a fight with him. This whole shit is complete farce.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Like I said...having a stellar resume doesn't make it OK to fight guys two divisions below. You can spew all the pro-FMjr crap you want. but you were fine with that fight I'm sure.
> 
> Who says his fans are satisfied? We are aware most of the guys he tries to get refuse to face him. Has that gotten through to you yet? Yeah...Lara called him out. IMO, beating Lara isn't all that much different then beating brooks. Neither has done squat at MW.
> 
> I forget...you think that one MUST move up in weight to prove greatness. What a joke....


Beating Lara isn't much different from beating Brook who's not been fighting above WW? Ok.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Beating Lara isn't much different from beating Brook who's not been fighting above WW? Ok.


Neither wins would be great or a boost for GGG.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol: Where do you find these clowns?

He also thought that Eubank was going to beat GGG. :-(


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It beats the Joe Cal routine. "I'm not looking for tough fights."
> 
> I'll take Brook and Froch over that any day.


So would I.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> :lol: Where do you find these clowns?
> 
> He also thought that Eubank was going to beat GGG. :-(


Ffs :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Neither wins would be great or a boost for GGG.


True, but that doesn't mean the wins wouldn't be much different. A MW beating a 154 fighter would be much different from them beating a WW I'd assume to most..


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> True, but that doesn't mean the wins wouldn't be much different. A MW beating a 154 fighter would be much different from them beating a WW I'd assume to most..


Sure, but that's not the point.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sure, but that's not the point.


Didn't you just say GGG beating a 147 fighter isn't much different than him beating a 154 fighter? Because neither has done squat a MW?

Clearly missing something again like I usually do talking to you..


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


:lol:

This guy is a complete simpleton. Why would Hearn deliberately sacrifice both Brook vs Vargas AND Eubank vs Golovkin to make Brook vs Golovkin? No offence if he's you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Didn't you just say GGG beating a 147 fighter isn't much different than him beating a 154 fighter? Because neither has done squat a MW?
> 
> Clearly missing something again like I usually do talking to you..


Neither are great wins for GGG. Can't make it any more simple than that.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Its insane that neither Canelo, Jacobs, or Saunders want to fight GGG so now he is fighting Brook. Boxing is so fucking stupid.
And yet, im still gonna be watching this mismatch.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Would it be a mismatch though if on the other hand Golovkin went up 2 weight classes and fought Kovalev. I know id be watching that without a doubt.
Brook may be a dominant welter, but i doubt he can crack an egg at 160, wheres Golovkin might still crack an egg at 175.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Like I said...having a stellar resume doesn't make it OK to fight guys two divisions below. You can spew all the pro-FMjr crap you want. but you were fine with that fight I'm sure.
> 
> Who says his fans are satisfied? We are aware most of the guys he tries to get refuse to face him. Has that gotten through to you yet? Yeah...Lara called him out. IMO, beating Lara isn't all that much different then beating brooks. Neither has done squat at MW.
> 
> I forget...you think that one MUST move up in weight to prove greatness. What a joke....


When are you going to get tired of having to defend everyone of GGG's fights?

"Well Wade was his mandatory"
"Well Monroe is a bad fight, but nobody else will fight him"
"Why not Lara? Well because he's never fought at 160"
"Why Brook though? It'll make him money...but Mayweather did it"

You spewing anti Mayweather shit doesn't excuse this fight. You know there's nothing good to say about this, so you want to change the subject.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Would it be a mismatch though if on the other hand Golovkin went up 2 weight classes and fought Kovalev. I know id be watching that without a doubt.
> Brook may be a dominant welter, but i doubt he can crack an egg at 160, wheres Golovkin might still crack an egg at 175.


Yes it would, because to face Ward he needed 164. Him going to 175 this fight against Kovalev would be insane IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Neither wins would be great or a boost for GGG.


that's complete and utter bullshit. Lara has a deep resume and is 1 weightclass below him. Brook has 1 good win and is a wetlerweight. I'm a big Canelo fan, but his fight with Khan was complete and utter bullshit. I shitted all over that fight and expected better from him. GGG is just as bad.



Divi253 said:


> Didn't you just say GGG beating a 147 fighter isn't much different than him beating a 154 fighter? Because neither has done squat a MW?
> 
> Clearly missing something again like I usually do talking to you..


Well you know, if GGG beats Terrance Crawford, it won't mean much more than him beating Lara. At least Crawford draws big crowds in Omaha.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When are you going to get tired of having to defend everyone of GGG's fights?
> 
> "Well Wade was his mandatory"
> "Well Monroe is a bad fight, but nobody else will fight him"
> ...


Defend? I know you work with numbers, but for eff's sake, learn to use proper vocabulary. 
I'm not defending this fight. If that's what you get, then that's just how your brain works, and i can't help you. Read more books or something.

There was nothing anti-FMjr. Just posting that he did this EXACT same thing. Again, in your brain, that's anti-FMjr. You get ultra-defensive on silly stuff like that because you grew up on a message board defending FMjr for over half your life. If one can call that a life....


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When are you going to get tired of having to defend everyone of GGG's fights?
> 
> "Well Wade was his mandatory"
> "Well Monroe is a bad fight, but nobody else will fight him"
> ...


If you don't like this fight then don't get involved in it, you fuckibg retard. Sick of comming in here to read about boxing only to see spastics arguing FFS.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that's complete and utter bullshit. Lara has a deep resume and is 1 weightclass below him. Brook has 1 good win and is a wetlerweight. I'm a big Canelo fan, but his fight with Khan was complete and utter bullshit. I shitted all over that fight and expected better from him. GGG is just as bad.


And all it would be was a win over a good JrMW. Bravo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Defend? I know you work with numbers, but for eff's sake, learn to use proper vocabulary.
> I'm not defending this fight. If that's what you get, then that's just how your brain works, and i can't help you. Read more books or something.
> 
> There was nothing anti-FMjr. Just posting that he did this EXACT same thing. Again, in your brain, that's anti-FMjr. You get ultra-defensive on silly stuff like that because you grew up on a message board defending FMjr for over half your life. If one can call that a life....


Ok, in between Floyd's atg career, he fought 1 guy coming up 2 weight classes. Congrats. GGG vs Brook is a shit fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> If you don't like this fight then don't get involved in it, you fuckibg retard. Sick of comming in here to read about boxing only to see spastics arguing FFS.


Is that the same attitude you had toward Canelo/Khan?



Mal said:


> And all it would be was a win over a good JrMW. Bravo.


Yep a a win over the best JrMW is better than a win over a top 2 welterweight or Monroe, or Wade, or Geale, or anybody on GGG's resume except maybe Lemiuex.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Wtf!?

I'm a huge GGG fan but this is straight bullshit.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Wtf!?
> 
> I'm a huge GGG fan but this is straight bullshit.


That's because you're an honest guy in all of your posts.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ok, in between Floyd's atg career, he fought 1 guy coming up 2 weight classes. Congrats. GGG vs Brook is a shit fight


Congrats? :rofl
So childish for no reason....


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yep a a win over the best JrMW is better than a win over a top 2 welterweight or Monroe, or Wade, or Geale, or anybody on GGG's resume except maybe Lemiuex.


If Lara comes to MW, loses, and does fuck all afterwards, then yes, the win will be seen as nothing great. I said it would be a good win, just nothing great. No need to butthurt over that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Took less than 48 hours to finalize the agreement. Did they even try anyone after Eubank besides the WW? 

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-promoter-hearn-deliver-eubank-offered-brook--106472


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> That's because you're an honest guy in all of your posts.


I don't think anyone is arguing that this is a good fight. I don't think it's a good fight, I'm not paying for it either. That being said I can see why the fight got made from GGGs side. Eubank Jr wasn't bout that life, none of the real contenders at 160 are down to get it, Canelo don't want it, what was the next best thing?

Getting paid in a fairly large event to knock someone the fuck out. It's free money! GGG would be stupid to turn this down considering his other options involve knocking out another nobody on regular HBO. Should we applaud this? Of course not, but it is what it is, the best thing available at the moment.

The only thing I don't get is Brook's decision to make it. He's an idiot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> That's because you're an honest guy in all of your posts.


Yeah we need more fans like @Zopilote. He's a Mexican poster who'll shit on Canelo for cherry picking and support GGG. Then when GGG pulls some bullshit, he'll call him out for it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing that this is a good fight. I don't think it's a good fight, I'm not paying for it either. That being said I can see why the fight got made from GGGs side. Eubank Jr wasn't bout that life, none of the real contenders at 160 are down to get it, Canelo don't want it, what was the next best thing?
> 
> Getting paid in a fairly large event to knock someone the fuck out. It's free money! GGG would be stupid to turn this down considering his other options involve knocking out another nobody on regular HBO. Should we applaud this? Of course not, but it is what it is, the best thing available at the moment.
> 
> The only thing I don't get is Brook's decision to make it. He's an idiot.


I can see why the fight was made as well. And the next best thing isn't a MW fighting a WW IMO. Especially a MW and a WW that both have business against people their own weight.

How is it the best thing available at the moment? Did they even try to get someone after Eubank?

He's doing what Khan did, get a big payday in a loss nobody will hold against him. I'm not blaming the fighters, I'm blaming the fans for somehow trying to justify it instead of call it shit up front like they do for every other fighter taking a shit fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I can see why the fight was made as well. And the next best thing isn't a MW fighting a WW IMO. Especially a MW and a WW that both have business against people their own weight.
> 
> How is it the best thing available at the moment? Did they even try to get someone after Eubank?
> 
> He's doing what Khan did, get a big payday in a loss nobody will hold against him. I'm not blaming the fighters, I'm blaming the fans for somehow trying to justify it instead of call it shit up front like they do for every other fighter taking a shit fight.


This was not the same as Canelo Khan. Canelo could fight anyone he wants pretty much, including GGG, yet he chose Khan. What are Golovkins choices?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This was not the same as Canelo Khan. Canelo could fight anyone he wants pretty much, including GGG, yet he chose Khan. What are Golovkins choices?


Lara who says he wants to move up (But won't) and Ward @ LtHW


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Lara who says he wants to move up (But won't) and Ward @ LtHW


Lol has Larathon tweeted about this yet?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol has Larathon tweeted about this yet?


Yeah, called Canelo and GGG twins. Pretty funny actually.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol has Larathon tweeted about this yet?


Check my thread 
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-golovkin-and-canelo-are-twin-brothers.86278/


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This was not the same as Canelo Khan. Canelo could fight anyone he wants pretty much, including GGG, yet he chose Khan. What are Golovkins choices?


Lara for starters. And if he's going all the way down to WW to get a fight, do you not think there's a LMW he could have faced? Not a single LMW is available? I'm sure someone would have stepped up if they actually tried to fight someone else.. but what I'm reading is they went straight from no Eubank fight to Brook in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Lara who says he wants to move up (But won't) and Ward @ LtHW


You don't think Lara would have moved up for this fight if they attempted to negotiate with him? Let me guess, you're answer is you have no idea, right?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> You don't think Lara would have moved up for this fight if they attempted to negotiate with him? Let me guess, you're answer is you have no idea, right?


It's hilarious seeing him try to act impartial about this situation.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Lara for starters. And if he's going all the way down to WW to get a fight, do you not think there's a LMW he could have faced? Not a single LMW is available? I'm sure someone would have stepped up if they actually tried to fight someone else.. but what I'm reading is they went straight from no Eubank fight to Brook in less than 48 hours.


Lara? Are you serious?

1. Fighting Lara is not an event, he could fight any other real MW on regular HBO.
2. Why would Haymon want this? He'd get no return for letting Lara go up to get his shit pushed in.
3. Why would HBO want this? Lara brings nothing to the table.
4. Why would Golovkin want this? If he knocks Lara the fuck out he's picking on smaller guys, with Brook at least he does it on the big stage and gets paid.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lara? Are you serious?
> 
> 1. Fighting Lara is not an event, he could fight any other real MW on regular HBO.
> 2. Why would Haymon want this? He'd get no return for letting Lara go up to get his shit pushed in.
> ...


So the WW Brook is an event to you?
Who knows why Haymon would want this. Instead of putting it on Haymon/Lara to duck the fight we'd rather him not even try and go straight to a WW? Is this what you're saying?
Again, instead of putting it on HBO to stop the fight and them getting the blame, we'd rather he go straight for a WW?
Because Lara isn't a WW. He's not picking on smaller guys if the guy has been calling him out saying he'll face him at 160 for years and said he plans on fighting there if he can't get names at 154.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO........ LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

They don't call him the Bum King for nothing. When he said anyone from 154-168, what he really meant was anyone from 147-160 but they have to fight at the MW limit. 

GiGi has officially outdone himself, I'm honestly laughing hard as fuck.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> LMFAO........ LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> They don't call him the Bum King for nothing. When he said anyone from 154-168, what he really meant was anyone from 147-160 but they have to fight at the MW limit.
> 
> GiGi has officially outdone himself, I'm honestly laughing hard as fuck.


Nah man, Brook was the best available opponent from 147-160. Makes money, why wouldn't they make the fight and us fans be cool with it? :conf


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So the WW Brook is an event to you?
> Who knows why Haymon would want this. Instead of putting it on Haymon/Lara to duck the fight we'd rather him not even try and go straight to a WW? Is this what you're saying?
> Again, instead of putting it on HBO to stop the fight and them getting the blame, we'd rather he go straight for a WW?
> Because Lara isn't a WW. He's not picking on smaller guys if the guy has been calling him out saying he'll face him at 160 for years and said he plans on fighting there if he can't get names at 154.


Lara says a lot of things, in 140 characters or less. It doesn't mean anything until he takes action, he's been talking about 160 for years.

K2 and HBO are NOT going to waste their time pursuing Lara. Get it in your thick skull. He has NOTHING to offer! It's the same situation for Al too, a GGG Lara fight gives him nothing! No money to be made, no way in fuck would the fight happen on PBC, that leaves Al with one of his fighters getting seriously injured on another network in a promotion he will have no control in.

Why would they pass up this Brook opportunity to try to get that shitfest made?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lara says a lot of things, in 140 characters or less. It doesn't mean anything until he takes action, he's been talking about 160 for years.
> 
> K2 and HBO are NOT going to waste their time pursuing Lara. Get it in your thick skull. He has NOTHING to offer! It's the same situation for Al too, a GGG Lara fight gives him nothing! No money to be made, no way in fuck would the fight happen on PBC, that leaves Al with one of his fighters getting seriously injured on another network in a promotion he will have no control in.
> 
> Why would they pass up this Brook opportunity to try to get that shitfest made?


Because it's a better fight. :lol:

Ok man, you're good with GGG going straight to a WW and making a fight without even trying to negotiate with someone else. Nothing else to discuss.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Because it's a better fight. :lol:
> 
> Ok man, you're good with GGG going straight to a WW and making a fight without even trying to negotiate with someone else. Nothing else to discuss.


GGG Canelo is a better fight. GGG Jacobs is a better fight. Why aren't those happening?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Nah man, Brook was the best available opponent from 147-160. Makes money, why wouldn't they make the fight and us fans be cool with it? :conf


Fuck it man, why not? 30 to 1 odds simply wasn't good enough. Why not 60 to 1 or 100 to 1 odds? Why fight a human being in the first place? Put GiGi in with a rooster, the odds and the result would still be the same.

I'm guessing after this fight, Margarito is next. His fan girls can claim that Margarito is a big, bad, tough guy with a good chin who's taller than GiGi. They'll heavily promote it as the "Mexican who signed the contract". I'm expecting at least 50k PPV buys.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Fuck it man, why not? 30 to 1 odds simply wasn't good enough. Why not 60 to 1 or 100 to 1 odds? Why fight a human being in the first place? Put GiGi in with a rooster, the odds and the result would still be the same.
> 
> I'm guessing after this fight, Margarito is next. His fan girls can claim that Margarito is a big, bad, tough guy with a good chin who's taller than GiGi. They'll heavily promote it as the "Mexican who signed the contract". I'm expecting at least 50k PPV buys.


Jajaja it always comes back to Margarito for you jotos huh. Next you'll be calling for GGG salido.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> GGG Canelo is a better fight. GGG Jacobs is a better fight. Why aren't those happening?


Because neither of them signed to fight him. What does that have to do with every other MW or LMW that he didn't give a chance to face him by negotiating a fight with a WW within 48 hours after a failed negotiation, while not letting anyone know negotiations failed.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Jajaja it always comes back to Margarito for you jotos huh. Next you'll be calling for GGG salido.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if that fight was signed.

The Bum King will fight anyone 160 and below, they just have to fight at the MW limit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Because neither of them signed to fight him. What does that have to do with every other MW or LMW that he didn't give a chance to face him by negotiating a fight with a WW within 48 hours after a failed negotiation, while not letting anyone know negotiations failed.


Wait so when all relevant MWs failed to sign he had to go down to the next weight and send out offers to everyone before accepting a gimme in a very relevant Brook? Get the outta here man, you're reaching now. Why do you think the negotiation close so quickly?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> You don't think Lara would have moved up for this fight if they attempted to negotiate with him? Let me guess, you're answer is you have no idea, right?


And you have the answer? Let me know how you get this insider info off the Internets that everyone else misses. There need not be any negotiations for Lara to need to move up. Lara will not fight a Charlo, that's been established. No Andrade fight. So what at 154? Another trout fight? I don't have all the answers, and unlike most here, I don't pretend to have them all either.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> My guess is that he comes out swinging for the fences, so he looks all macho, then goes down & stays down after the first meaningful punch Golovkin lands. Maybe even from a jab. Or maybe he'll pretend to sprain his ankle. Whatever gets him outa' there as soon as possible.
> 
> Cashes his check, then goes back to WW where he continues to duck Thurman.


You obviously know fuck all about kell brook


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

British boxers leading the way again . 

He will probably get battered but brook is a master boxer and he will give it his best shot . Toughest opponent Golovkin has faced by a hundred miles . Shame the weight cutting ginger Mexican didnt have the bollocks.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When are you going to get tired of having to defend everyone of GGG's fights?
> 
> "Well Wade was his mandatory"
> "Well Monroe is a bad fight, but nobody else will fight him"
> ...


Funny thing is, the only one of those fake pretend quotes you have to invent, that is close to true, is the one about Lara. He has nothing at 154 for him. But you are fine with him pretending to show interest, all the while staying in a division where he has nothing. Ok.

Change the subject? Yeah, going to change the subject of the whole thread....:rolleyes


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

P4P Brook has what it takes to beat GGG but with the size difference, Brook is in trouble. If he comes in around 155/156 and doesn't lose too much speed and movement while keeping his power he could definitely give a great fight. If Brook makes it to the late rounds and busts GGG up some that a win for him. If he goes the full 12 that alone would be the upset of the year.

I'm a big Brook fan and it seems sad he couldn't get big fights at 147 or 154, I hope he gives a good fight and doesn't get hurt or ruined because him vs the guys at 154 would make for great fights.

I'm not mad at this fight but I'm mad that both these guys couldn't get big fights vs someone there own size.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Floyd fans slagging ggg off so canelo looks better for facing Khan. 

Memo to floyd batty boys , he's retired , this has nothing to do with him .


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> P4P Brook has what it takes to beat GGG but with the size difference, Brook is in trouble. If he comes in around 155/156 and doesn't lose too much speed and movement while keeping his power he could definitely give a great fight. If Brook makes it to the late rounds and busts GGG up some that a win for him. If he goes the full 12 that alone would be the upset of the year.
> 
> I'm a big Brook fan and it seems sad he couldn't get big fights at 147 or 154, I hope he gives a good fight and doesn't get hurt or ruined because him vs the guys at 154 would make for great fights.
> 
> I'm not mad at this fight but I'm mad that both these guys couldn't get big fights vs someone there own size.


Brook gets destroyed YDKSAB, if he goes the full 12 lol Brook will be lucky if he sees 12 minutes


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Funny thing is, the only one of those fake pretend quotes you have to invent, that is close to true, is the one about Lara. He has nothing at 154 for him. But you are fine with him pretending to show interest, all the while staying in a division where he has nothing. Ok.


These guys are delusional when it comes to Lara, deep down inside they think Lara would win. That's the only way their scenario works out.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Floyd fans slagging ggg off so canelo looks better for facing Khan.
> 
> Memo to floyd batty boys , he's retired , this has nothing to do with him .


Not to mention, it's not as if FMjr didn't do the same thing w/ JMM. That farce was defended by the "They are both P4P" garbage, as if that means anything.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

*Golovkin on Canelo fighting Amir Khan*

*IBF/IBO/WBA middleweight champion Gennady "GGG" Golovkin says he felt bad for welterweight Amir Khan last Saturday night in his 6th round knockout loss to the much bigger WBC middleweight champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez. Golovkin said it was a bad fight for boxing because of how much bigger Canelo was.

"It's not a surprise. Everybody who is a true fan understands," Golovkin said to Power 106 Los Angeles. "Canelo is huge, he's big, he's too strong for Khan. Khan is a good boxer, but it's a difficult division for him. It was very scary. After the fight, I felt terrible for Khan. It was a great performance, but not for him."*


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

GiGi is a cherry picker too apparently. Avoiding Lara like he's the grim reaper.


----------



## danny111 (Jan 27, 2014)

Would Kell brook be the best opponent GGG has fought so far?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice to see Spence and Lara have GiGi and Special K shook.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> My guess is that he comes out swinging for the fences, so he looks all macho, then goes down & stays down after the first meaningful punch Golovkin lands. Maybe even from a jab. Or maybe he'll pretend to sprain his ankle. Whatever gets him outa' there as soon as possible.
> 
> Cashes his check, then goes back to WW where he continues to duck Thurman.


Duck Thurman? Thurman took almost a year to grow some balls and get his career best win vs Kell Brook's leftovers.

You are a clown. If he is fighting GGG just for the money and will take a dive than why not Thurman? He's scared of Thurman but will move up two divisions to fight TRIPLE FUCKING G!?!?!!

Thurman was scared to get in the ring with Shawn Porter but he's the one getting ducked by Brook? Thurman is so happy he has a mandatory next against that nobody Avenasian or whatever the fuck his name is and after that he'll probably rematch Robert Guerrero or fight Andre Berto.

Brook>>>>>>>>> Thurman

Oh and Brook came to the US and beat Porter who was undefeated and champion and being pushed as the next best thing...... clown.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Wait so when all relevant MWs failed to sign he had to go down to the next weight and send out offers to everyone before accepting a gimme in a very relevant Brook? Get the outta here man, you're reaching now. Why do you think the negotiation close so quickly?


No, I think he should have let it be known negotiations fell through so they're looking for an opponent to see if someone stepped up before facing a WW.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is slightly worse, but I still would find it hypocritical to criticize that fight too much. I'm pissed at everybody involved. Brook could have had huge fights with Garcia, Thurman or decent fights with Vargas and Bradley.


Brook vs Garcia is a great fight but Brook vs Bradley is only decent?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> These guys are delusional when it comes to Lara, deep down inside they think Lara would win. That's the only way their scenario works out.


Problem with Lara is no one wants to fight him, after the Canelo fight he made himself look bad I think he realised this, what can Al even do with Lara hes given him so many chances, I wouldnt even be suprised if he sacrificed Lara to GGG, he sacrificed Broner to Porter


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> And you have the answer? Let me know how you get this insider info off the Internets that everyone else misses. There need not be any negotiations for Lara to need to move up. Lara will not fight a Charlo, that's been established. No Andrade fight. So what at 154? Another trout fight? I don't have all the answers, and unlike most here, I don't pretend to have them all either.


Did you not see the word think? That means I want your opinion, I just knew you wouldn't give it because if it were honest you'd say yes you think he would.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> The middleweights are fuckin pathetic.


The English Welterweights on the other hand . . .


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

danny111 said:


> Would Kell brook be the best opponent GGG has fought so far?


Yeah , easily . Hopefully the size isn't the deciding issue cos this has the makings of a good fight


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Brook gets destroyed YDKSAB, if he goes the full 12 lol Brook will be lucky if he sees 12 minutes


Did I say he goes the full 12? Did I make any prediction at all? No I didn't, you are just a sad pathetic cunt.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Lara blew his chance running from canelo he could've been a star and he blew it . Like golovkins scared of Lara absolute bullshit.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It's hilarious seeing him try to act impartial about this situation.


Don't worry, GiGi is going to fight a Cuban P4P champion in the fight after this one.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Get the fuck. What a joke of a legacy


That's harsh man. It might look like a bit of a soft touch and one sided on paper, but I think in years to come people will look back at this as one of the most underrated wins on Brook's resume.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Don't worry, GiGi is going to fight a Cuban P4P champion in the fight after this one.


Lmao that guy wouldn't go up one weight to fight Loma what makes you think he'll go up to 160 to fight Golovkin.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Did I say he goes the full 12? Did I make any prediction at all? No I didn't, you are just a sad pathetic cunt.


You said if he goes the full 12, YDSKAB to even be thinking that


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao that guy wouldn't go up one weight to fight Loma what makes you think he'll go up to 160 to fight Golovkin.


......... Too stupid to understand sarcasm?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> You said if he goes the full 12, YDSKAB to even be thinking that


Ahahahahahaha

OK


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> That's harsh man. It might look like a bit of a soft touch and one sided on paper, but I think in years to come people will look back at this as one of the most underrated wins on Brook's resume.


I laughed a little.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> You said if he goes the full 12, YDSKAB to even be thinking that


A Complete Sissy

Absolute Cock Sucker

Amazingly Cunty Simpleton

All Cocks Sucked

Absolutely Clueless Shithead

A Closet ********

Asshole's Complete Stuffed

What does A.C.S? Now I know why this forum is dead. Because it's infested with weak minded ******* like you. Run along, little boy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> ......... Too stupid to understand sarcasm?


Don't get mad at me that ydksab.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Did you not see the word think? That means I want your opinion, I just knew you wouldn't give it because if it were honest you'd say yes you think he would.


Don't take this personal....but dude, STFU with that "If you're honest" crap.. Do you not get it? Lara can move up anytime he wants now. He does not need to wait for GGG, especially when he has nothing where he's at.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Don't get mad at me that ydksab.


Get mad at yourself for being completely clueless.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> No, I think he should have let it be known negotiations fell through so they're looking for an opponent to see if someone stepped up before facing a WW.


Most everyone who pays attention knows that already. Should he release a press statement to explain his choice just to make a few guys happy? That's naive IMO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Don't take this personal....but dude, STFU with that "If you're honest" crap.. Do you not get it? Lara can move up anytime he wants now. He does not need to wait for GGG, especially when he has nothing where he's at.


I take nothing here personal, don't worry. I got it when I first asked you the question, which is why I put the part about you not answering. I simply asked your opinion on something. Not a fact, not what you know, just what you think in this one very specific situation. And you won't answer, most of us think we know why. Nothing more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Funny thing is, the only one of those fake pretend quotes you have to invent, that is close to true, is the one about Lara. He has nothing at 154 for him. But you are fine with him pretending to show interest, all the while staying in a division where he has nothing. Ok.
> 
> Change the subject? Yeah, going to change the subject of the whole thread....:rolleyes


Yes so since Lara has done nothing at 160, pick a fighter who has done nothing above 147. Absolutely shameful. Fuck it, I'll say it. He avoided Lara to fight Brook.

GGG fakes like he wants to fight anybody good, but never does. He pretended like he wanted a piece of Ward and when Ward sent him an offer, he responded with "164". GGG just pretends like he wants to fight the best, but all he cares about is getting paid while taking no risks


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Most everyone who pays attention knows that already. Should he release a press statement to explain his choice just to make a few guys happy? That's naive IMO.


You and most everyone knew on Wednesday that negotiations completely broke down to a stop and they were negotiating another fight? I surely didn't. If you did, what tipped you off? All I read around that time was GGG and his team saying Eubank lost his pen and he needed to sign the fight and back up his talk.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I take nothing here personal, don't worry. I got it when I first asked you the question, which is why I put the part about you not answering. I simply asked your opinion on something. Not a fact, not what you know, just what you think in this one very specific situation. And you won't answer, most of us think we know why. Nothing more.


I can't answer that question, because I don't have a damn clue as to what lara's plans are. And you can act like you know what he would do, but you don't know Div. And that's the truth. You said I would have to say YES to be honest...what kind of kindergarten logic is that? I have to agree with you or I am not honest? And yet, there's NOTHING that suggests you are right about it yourself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Floyd fans slagging ggg off so canelo looks better for facing Khan.
> 
> Memo to floyd batty boys , he's retired , this has nothing to do with him .


Canelo is a bitch fight fighting Khan. Nobody even brought Mayweather up because he has nothing to do with this thread. @Mal wanted to interject him in this thread. 


DirtyDan said:


> *Golovkin on Canelo fighting Amir Khan*
> 
> *IBF/IBO/WBA middleweight champion Gennady "GGG" Golovkin says he felt bad for welterweight Amir Khan last Saturday night in his 6th round knockout loss to the much bigger WBC middleweight champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez. Golovkin said it was a bad fight for boxing because of how much bigger Canelo was.
> 
> "It's not a surprise. Everybody who is a true fan understands," Golovkin said to Power 106 Los Angeles. "Canelo is huge, he's big, he's too strong for Khan. Khan is a good boxer, but it's a difficult division for him. It was very scary. After the fight, I felt terrible for Khan. It was a great performance, but not for him."*


GGG is as big a hypocrite as his fans. Fakeass persona


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes so since Lara has done nothing at 160, pick a fighter who has done nothing above 147. Absolutely shameful. Fuck it, I'll say it. He avoided Lara to fight Brook.
> 
> GGG fakes like he wants to fight anybody good, but never does. He pretended like he wanted a piece of Ward and when Ward sent him an offer, he responded with "164". GGG just pretends like he wants to fight the best, but all he cares about is getting paid while taking no risks


Good lord...your reading ability is total dogshit BBall. If this is what you got from my post, that's fine, you can think anything you'd like to make up (As your history has proven with me...)


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes so since Lara has done nothing at 160, pick a fighter who has done nothing above 147. Absolutely shameful. Fuck it, I'll say it. He avoided Lara to fight Brook.
> 
> GGG fakes like he wants to fight anybody good, but never does. He pretended like he wanted a piece of Ward and when Ward sent him an offer, he responded with "164". GGG just pretends like he wants to fight the best, but all he cares about is getting paid while taking no risks


Whoa Bball, calm down bud, you're starting to sound like KidCudumb and Rigonhoe, totally clueless and delusional.

Did Al and Lara have an offer for GGG on the table when he went after easy money Brook?

Also how would this GGG Lara fight work out? Who'd be promoting it, which network would it be on, guess on some purses?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arum's pissed of course. :rofl

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-brook-no-shot-win-golovkin-fight-joke--106473


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Brook vs Garcia is a great fight but Brook vs Bradley is only decent?


I mean that in terms of viewers and money wise. Brook vs Garcia and Thurman would makes lots of money. Obviously I think Bradley is more deserving than Garcia though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> You and most everyone knew on Wednesday that negotiations completely broke down to a stop and they were negotiating another fight? I surely didn't. If you did, what tipped you off? All I read around that time was GGG and his team saying Eubank lost his pen and he needed to sign the fight and back up his talk.


Oh, I knew that? thanks for letting me know what I know. How ever would I get by without this kind of self serving crap?
I don't live on this site, or on the internet 24/7. I didn't know the Eubanks Jr fight was completely off until this one was made official.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Good lord...your reading ability is total dogshit BBall. If this is what you got from my post, that's fine, you can think anything you'd like to make up (As your history has proven with me...)


your objectivity is total dogshit 


shaunster101 said:


> That's harsh man. It might look like a bit of a soft touch and one sided on paper, but I think in years to come people will look back at this as one of the most underrated wins on Brook's resume.


:lol: I'll be rooting for Brook hard on this.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I can't answer that question, because I don't have a damn clue as to what lara's plans are. And you can act like you know what he would do, but you don't know Div. And that's the truth. You said I would have to say YES to be honest...what kind of kindergarten logic is that? I have to agree with you or I am not honest? And yet, there's NOTHING that suggests you are right about it yourself.


But that's the thing, I'm not saying I know what he would do or asking you what would he do. I'm asking you what you *think* he would do, not sure why you don't want to give your opinion. Not like if you thought wrong it says something bad about you.

I'd find it hard to believe people on this board think if given the chance to face GGG Lara wouldn't move up to 160. A lot would say he'd run the whole fight, but I can't see why anyone would think he wouldn't move up and take the fight. And if someone does, I'd just ask them why.

Which is why I was trying to see if you thought he would move up or not, and if not, why not. Nobody is saying they know what would happen, just asking you how you think it would play out. :conf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's hilarious seeing him try to act impartial about this situation.


Since when have I ever claimed to be impartial? If I recall, you made that claim about yourself not too long ago. I have a bias, you have a bias, everyone has a bias. So sober up and stop saying stupid things. :beer


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I mean that in terms of viewers and money wise. Brook vs Garcia and Thurman would makes lots of money. Obviously I think Bradley is more deserving than Garcia though.


I think Bradley is more well known than Garcia. Garcia might be a bigger money fight because of Haymon but I think a Bradley fight would get more attention especially with casuals who know Bradley from his fights with Pacquiao.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> A Complete Sissy
> 
> Absolute Cock Sucker
> 
> ...


Im the little boy when you just typed all that out? You need help


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Whoa Bball, calm down bud, you're starting to sound like KidCudumb and Rigonhoe, totally clueless and delusional.
> 
> Did Al and Lara have an offer for GGG on the table when he went after easy money Brook?
> 
> Also how would this GGG Lara fight work out? Who'd be promoting it, which network would it be on, guess on some purses?


GGG is desperate to fight anybody right? He knew Lara was willing to fight him. GGG was willing to fight somebody below his weight class. Why not fight the obvious fighter in Lara? Why didn't he send him any offer? I agree that Lara's team should something as well, but they've been making it know that they'll take the fight for 3 years now. Abel Sanchez and Loeffler have turned down the fight in public for reasons that were obvious bullshit.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> your objectivity is total dogshit
> 
> :lol: I'll be rooting for Brook hard on this.


As if you are objective. You think spending half your life on a message board arguing with posters have made you objective? All you are doing is coming off as a whiny brat in this thread, and making shit up that you say I claim. Feel free to post more fake quotes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I think Bradley is more well known than Garcia. Garcia might be a bigger money fight because of Haymon but I think a Bradley fight would get more attention especially with casuals who know Bradley from his fights with Pacquiao.


That's possible. I think either way that it'd be a good fight. I would have preferred that fight much more. Bradley, Thurman and Brook are number 1-3 at 147 with the order going any way.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> But that's the thing, I'm not saying I know what he would do or asking you what would he do. I'm asking you what you *think* he would do, not sure why you don't want to give your opinion. Not like if you thought wrong it says something bad about you.
> 
> I'd find it hard to believe people on this board think if given the chance to face GGG Lara wouldn't move up to 160. A lot would say he'd run the whole fight, but I can't see why anyone would think he wouldn't move up and take the fight. And if someone does, I'd just ask them why.
> 
> Which is why I was trying to see if you thought he would move up or not, and if not, why not. Nobody is saying they know what would happen, just asking you how you think it would play out. :conf


Lara can move up anytime he wants. He has nothing at 154.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Oh, I knew that? thanks for letting me know what I know. How ever would I get by without this kind of self serving crap?
> I don't live on this site, or on the internet 24/7. I didn't know the Eubanks Jr fight was completely off until this one was made official.


Huh? That was me asking you a question, because of what you just said on the last page in response to me...



Divi253 said:


> No, I think he should have let it be known negotiations fell through so they're looking for an opponent to see if someone stepped up before facing a WW.





Mal said:


> Most everyone who pays attention knows that already. Should he release a press statement to explain his choice just to make a few guys happy? That's naive IMO.


Maybe I didn't get what you were saying there?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Huh? That was me asking you a question, because of what you just said on the last page in response to me...
> 
> Maybe I didn't get what you were saying there?


Yeah, take posts out of context and try to put them together... :rolleyes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> As if you are objective. You think spending half your life on a message board arguing with posters have made you objective? All you are doing is coming off as a whiny brat in this thread, and making shit up that you say I claim. Feel free to post more fake quotes.


I like Lara obviously and dislike GGG, but I am consistent no matter who it is. I'll call it like it is. Canelo was in my top 10 favorite fighters.Him fighting Khan was disgraceful though. Lara is on my damn avatar, but he fought like a bitch vs Canelo. Marquez would be my favorite current fighter if he was active, but he's been cherry picking his ass off these past few years of his career except for the 2 Pacquiao fights.

But GGG here is cherry picking as well and he seems to avoid any risks with his career. This fight is complete bullshit and reeks of hypocrisy.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Lara can move up anytime he wants. He has nothing at 154.


I think he should as well now that Andrade said he didn't want to face him except as a last resort.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG is desperate to fight anybody right? He knew Lara was willing to fight him. GGG was willing to fight somebody below his weight class. Why not fight the obvious fighter in Lara? Why didn't he send him any offer? I agree that Lara's team should something as well, but they've been making it know that they'll take the fight for 3 years now. Abel Sanchez and Loeffler have turned down the fight in public for reasons that were obvious bullshit.


Why should GGG have to do all the work, yes he's desperate for a big fight, but Lara doesn't offer one, thats what you're missing. Is Brook a big fight? Yes, it is a fairly large event considering Brook is an undefeated champ with a fairly large fanbase behind him. Yes the fight is a joke but look at it from GGG point of view, its a win win. It is a lot better than fighting a no-name MW on HBO for less money, and to top it all off the negotiation closed very quickly. GGG pretty much just signed and is now scheduled to go beat up a guy on the big stage for decent money.

Now lets say Al caught a case of mental retardation and offered GGG and K2 a fight with Lara, what do you think he would offer? Keep in mind he'd have little to no bargaining power.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> Im the little boy when you just typed all that out? You need help


"All that"..... if you think that's a lot to type out or that somehow took up more then 3 minutes of my time than you are dumber then I thought.

Just stop, you are an embarrassment to the internet.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, take posts out of context and try to put them together... :rolleyes


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I like Lara obviously and dislike GGG, but I am consistent no matter who it is. I'll call it like it is. Canelo was in my top 10 favorite fighters.Him fighting Khan was disgraceful though. Lara is on my damn avatar, but he fought like a bitch vs Canelo. Marquez would be my favorite current fighter if he was active, but he's been cherry picking his ass off these past few years of his career except for the 2 Pacquiao fights.
> 
> But GGG here is cherry picking as well and he seems to avoid any risks with his career. This fight is complete bullshit and reeks of hypocrisy.


I know...because you are the type of immature poster who has to pick sides. I don't do that crap, I like and root for a lot of boxers. But be childish if you need to pick sides.

I'm sure in your mind you are always consistent, and I am the worst. Whoopty-do. You probably built it up in your head that I want this fight, or am happy with it. Learn how to read w/ proper context. And only a fool would say some stupid shit about boxers not takinf risks because you hate them. So childish an attitude. All boxer are taking a risk entering the ring. one woyuld think that need not be explained to someone who fancies themselves some expert.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why should GGG have to do all the work, yes he's desperate for a big fight, but Lara doesn't offer one, thats what you're missing. Is Brook a big fight? Yes, it is a fairly large event considering Brook is an undefeated champ with a fairly large fanbase behind him. Yes the fight is a joke but look at it from GGG point of view, its a win win. It is a lot better than fighting a no-name MW on HBO for less money, and to top it all off the negotiation closed very quickly. GGG pretty much just signed and is now scheduled to go beat up a guy on the big stage for decent money.
> 
> Now lets say Al caught a case of mental retardation and offered GGG and K2 a fight with Lara, what do you think he would offer? Keep in mind he'd have little to no bargaining power.


If he can't get a big fight, why not get a meaningful fight? Why not just fight the best fighters around you? Shit I would have even liked it if Floyd fought Lara instead of Berto. Sometimes there are "big fights" that just aren't worth making. Canelo vs Khan is a big fight that shouldn't have happened.

And I just want the 2 teams to at least try to make a fight. If it falls apart due to network or money, then so beat it as long as it was done in good faith.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


I don't have the patience to explain everything to you when you don't understand. Just going to have to live with it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I know...because you are the type of immature poster who has to pick sides. I don't do that crap, I like and root for a lot of boxers. But be childish if you need to pick sides.
> 
> I'm sure in your mind you are always consistent, and I am the worst. Whoopty-do. You probably built it up in your head that I want this fight, or am happy with it. Learn how to read w/ proper context. And only a fool would say some stupid shit about boxers not takinf risks because you hate them. So childish an attitude. All boxer are taking a risk entering the ring. one woyuld think that need not be explained to someone who fancies themselves some expert.


man fuck off. You pick sides all the time. You're picking GGG's side and will defend him to the max and excuse any bullshit he does. Then you'll crucify somebody else for doing the same thing.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't have the patience to explain everything to you when you don't understand. Just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man fuck off. You pick sides all the time. You're picking GGG's side and will defend him to the max and excuse any bullshit he does. Then you'll crucify somebody else for doing the same thing.


Nope, I'm a fan of most of these guys, unlike you, slick. Hell, you can barely read judging from the crap you claim I say. And that's what makes you annoying, is you are smart, but you seem to play dumb, or are so dead set on hating GGG, you become an irrational cuss.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


He's a clown. I'm through talking to him like he cares to be fair or engage in any intelligent conversation. 


Mal said:


> Nope, I'm a fan of most of these guys, unlike you, slick. Hell, you can barely read judging from the crap you claim I say. And that's what makes you annoying, is you are smart, but you seem to play dumb, or are so dead set on hating GGG, you become an irrational cuss.


Nothing's irrational with me since I treat everybody the same.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If he can't get a big fight, why not get a meaningful fight? Why not just fight the best fighters around you? Shit I would have even liked it if Floyd fought Lara instead of Berto. Sometimes there are "big fights" that just aren't worth making. Canelo vs Khan is a big fight that shouldn't have happened.
> 
> And I just want the 2 teams to at least try to make a fight. If it falls apart due to network or money, then so beat it as long as it was done in good faith.


You sound like a casual right now. No one makes a fight "in good faith" anymore. Since you avoid my question, I'll answer it for you. There is nothing that Al Haymon can offer GGG to entice him to fight Lara, nothing at all. This is why Lara has to go up to 160 and put himself in a position where GGG has to fight him. Why aren't you making threads about how Lara is wasting his time at 154 doing fuck all? He won't fight the Charlos, he won't fight Andrade, what the hell is he gonna do now have a Vanes trilogy?

If you really want this fight to happen I suggest you start sending Lara DMs on Twitter, dude spends most of his time in there. Tell him to please go up to 160, that you know deep down in your heart that he could slay the mighty GGG.

All of us would prefer that GGG had gotten a meaningful fight. Shit, if he had Jacobs next I'd probably be looking into buying some tickets to watch it live. No one wants to sign to get beat up, its that simple.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> That's possible. I think either way that it'd be a good fight. I would have preferred that fight much more. Bradley, Thurman and Brook are number 1-3 at 147 with the order going any way.


Brook vs anyone in the top 10 would've been better, same as GGG vs anyone in the top 10 at 160.

Bradley, Thurman, Garcia, Porter 2, Spence, Vargas, Khan or even Peterson, Diaz, Vazquez or Berto would've been better fights for Brook.

But the more I think about it, the deciding factor in this fight all depends on how the move up affects Brook. He's a big dude and if he handles 156 well and doesn't lose his speed he can definitely give GGG a good fight. But if he doesn't handle the move up and he is a step or even a half step slower he will get brutalized.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

After all that has been said on these 12 pages.. 


The fight is still shit in my opinion. 
I can't bash Canelo for facing a WW and not bash the best MW for facing a WW. Nobody should have been bashing Canelo just because of the GGG farce, it should have been the weight disparity and knowingly not enough skill to win over 12. Khan or Brook aren't even the consensus #1 at WW!! GGG could have got another opponent, I don't care if this one makes him more money than a more challenging fight. He didn't even try to negotiate with anyone else, went straight from Eubank to fucking Brook. I can't defend that and don't think anyone else as a boxing fan should either.

:conf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's a clown. I'm through talking to him like he cares to be fair or engage in any intelligent conversation.
> 
> Nothing's irrational with me since I treat everybody the same.


You said you were done with me so many times... :bart And here you are hanging on to my every post. Too bad the rapist and racist aren't around much to be 'yo boyz'.

I am a lot more fair then you are Bball. You see, when you are old enough to realize hating these guys is just so chidlish, you'll understand. You treat everyone the same? Derh....ok ralphie!!:rofl


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You sound like a casual right now. No one makes a fight "in good faith" anymore. Since you avoid my question, I'll answer it for you. There is nothing that Al Haymon can offer GGG to entice him to fight Lara, nothing at all. This is why Lara has to go up to 160 and put himself in a position where GGG has to fight him. *Why aren't you making threads about how Lara is wasting his time at 154 doing fuck all? *He won't fight the Charlos, he won't fight Andrade, what the hell is he gonna do now have a Vanes trilogy?
> 
> If you really want this fight to happen I suggest you start sending Lara DMs on Twitter, dude spends most of his time in there. Tell him to please go up to 160, that you know deep down in your heart that he could slay the mighty GGG.
> 
> All of us would prefer that GGG had gotten a meaningful fight. Shit, if he had Jacobs next I'd probably be looking into buying some tickets to watch it live. No one wants to sign to get beat up, its that simple.


Mr fair isn't doing that? Color me shocked!!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's a clown. I'm through talking to him like he cares to be fair or engage in any intelligent conversation.


He said a couple pages back he has bias and never claimed to be impartial. I ask questions, take the answer or what I believe to be lack of an answer and go from there. He's not going to post certain things about certain subjects, I've learned to live with that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The problem is with that $50 you could play it safe and put the fight to go under 10 rounds, Brook is never winning a decision if anything he has to land a lucky punch on GGG to win, dont get tempted just because odds are wide


I might put 50 on under 10 rounds AND 50 on Brook to win. I just have an immediate feeling about him in the fight man. He's a real live underdog in this fight. I'm very careful with the fights I bet.. I'm not in the Sportsbook every weekend ya know?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Who remembers Manny Pacquiao versus Oscar De La Hoya. Was supposed to be a freak show. Oscar would surely annihilate the midget.

Brook might be a better fighter than anyone in 160 except GGG. I guarantee he makes it more interesting than Dominic Wade, Daniel Geale, David Lemieux, and Marco Antonio Rubio. Brook is miles ahead of those guys. David Lemieux was a joke. He stood stock-still in front of GGG and was repeatedly pasted by a jab. Kell is not going to do that, at least. Kell Brook can move. He's fairly slick.

This is an interesting fight. I'm excited. This might be more competitive than the Canelo fight. Canelo can't move, he'll get annihilated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You sound like a casual right now. No one makes a fight "in good faith" anymore. Since you avoid my question, I'll answer it for you. There is nothing that Al Haymon can offer GGG to entice him to fight Lara, nothing at all. This is why Lara has to go up to 160 and put himself in a position where GGG has to fight him. Why aren't you making threads about how Lara is wasting his time at 154 doing fuck all? He won't fight the Charlos, he won't fight Andrade, what the hell is he gonna do now have a Vanes trilogy?
> 
> If you really want this fight to happen I suggest you start sending Lara DMs on Twitter, dude spends most of his time in there. Tell him to please go up to 160, that you know deep down in your heart that he could slay the mighty GGG.
> 
> All of us would prefer that GGG had gotten a meaningful fight. Shit, if he had Jacobs next I'd probably be looking into buying some tickets to watch it live. No one wants to sign to get beat up, its that simple.


Getting Lara's name on GGG's resume should be good enough incentive. Being the first person to knock out Lara should be enough. Beating the guy that almost beat Lara and did on many people's cards should be enough. GGG will get paid his $2 million for the fight. GGG should want to fight Lara. Lara should be behind Canelo, Saunders, Jacobs, Eubank, admittedly, but those are out of the question.

And check my thread about Andrade avoiding Lara yesterday. I admitted that it's time for Lara to move up. I want my boy to test himself and become great. And while I message Lara, you can message GGG for me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You said you were done with me so many times... :bart And here you are hanging on to my every post. Too bad the rapist and racist aren't around much to be 'yo boyz'.
> 
> I am a lot more fair then you are Bball. You see, when you are old enough to realize hating these guys is just so chidlish, you'll understand. You treat everyone the same? Derh....ok ralphie!!:rofl


You're too biased man. Get over your admiration for GGG.



Mal said:


> Mr fair isn't doing that? Color me shocked!!!


So stupid

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-lara-hes-the-last-resort.86182/#post-2566818


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You're too biased man. Get over your admiration for GGG.
> 
> So stupid
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-lara-hes-the-last-resort.86182/#post-2566818


You should admire someone of his skillset as well, since you pretended to be such a huge fans of boxing ability. You should admire someone trying to unify their division, at a time when 5-6 guys can claim to be a champion in a division. But oh no, you are too fair and objective for that. Just go on hating GGG. He will eventually lose in the future, and you can throw a celebration for it. Maybe invite Leon over for some "Cocktails" with the ladies.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You should admire someone of his skillset as well, since you pretended to be such a huge fans of boxing ability. You should admire someone trying to unify their division, at a time when 5-6 guys can claim to be a champion in a division. But oh no, you are too fair and objective for that. Just go on hating GGG. He will eventually lose in the future, and you can throw a celebration for it. Maybe invite Leon over for some "Cocktails" with the ladies.


I do respect GGG's skills. I like how he cuts off the ring, his defense coming forward combined with his timing. He still a bitch doe


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I might put 50 on under 10 rounds AND 50 on Brook to win. I just have an immediate feeling about him in the fight man. He's a real live underdog in this fight. I'm very careful with the fights I bet.. I'm not in the Sportsbook every weekend ya know?


Brook has no chance at all, this will be a one sided beatdown im suprised anyone is backing Brook to win


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> "All that"..... if you think that's a lot to type out or that somehow took up more then 3 minutes of my time than you are dumber then I thought.
> 
> Just stop, you are an embarrassment to the internet.


You put alot of effort into it im worried, you should more effort into learning about boxing because atm you dont know much


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

If Lara was white the Mayweather teens would not even mention him.

Lara will never get a big fight again because he is awful to watch. He had his chance. If he got another he'd do the same again.

On topic its an average fight considering the names at 147 Brook could have faced but for all their talk of 'I will go to the UK' their advisers won't allow it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Won't he make more money against Brook than against any of the other guys willing to fight him? His options at this point are pretty slim.


Well, that's the big question, isn't it?

I guess maybe Hearn can somehow spin this into something big, and sell a shyte-load of PPV's to the desperate British fans, but I don't see it. Even the Brits aren't THAT delusional!


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, if the unimaginable happens and Brook beats GGG, does that make him P4P1?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL for shame this fight


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Another thing. Goovkin's hardest fight ever, by far. It's not even close. He's only had _one_ hard fight. It was against a little guy, Kassim Ouma. Granted, Golovkin looked out of sorts and Ouma appears to have an unreal chin. But something about hand speed was bothering Golovkin, no matter what condition he was in.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> You put alot of effort into it im worried, you should more effort into learning about boxing because atm you dont know much


Sick cornball. Hahahaha


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751635029298556928


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I do respect GGG's skills. I like how he cuts off the ring, his defense coming forward combined with his timing. He still a bitch doe


This is why you're always going to be one of my faves :fight


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

:rofl Man this thread :fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The worst thing about this is that Brook-Vargas gets pushed back. Maybe pushed waaay back.

That was a damn interesting fight.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Might as well have fought Lara...WTF?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I've always suspected that Lara "fans" are more than likely great percent of just anti-ggg fans. There may even be a racial element involved. Big call I know... I wonder if the support will still be there when Golovkin beats his ass?

Anyway, I don't give a shit about Lara. I know which fight I'd rather pay for, it's not to see the marathon man do everything he can not to fight


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

*Published on Apr 24, 2016*
"I think he's too small...my focus is on 160, middleweight division....why Canelo, because he's champion at middleweight...my goal is all the belts in the middleweight division," stated unified middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin, who shared his thoughts on Kell Brook wanting to fight him. Check it out!


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I've always suspected that Lara "fans" are more than likely great percent of just anti-ggg fans. There may even be a racial element involved. Big call I know... I wonder if the support will be there when Golovkin beats his ass?
> 
> Anyway, I don't give a shit about Lara. I know which fight I'd rather pay for, it's not to see the marathon man do everything he can not to fight


If Brook doesn't fight a "Lara style" fight, he won't have a chance in hell.

What would you have to say if he beats ggg Lara style?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

burn1 said:


> If Brook doesn't fight a "Lara style" fight, he won't have a chance in hell.
> 
> What would you have to say if he beats ggg Lara style?


Brook fighting like Lara? I would astonished as it would turn everything ive ever seen of Brook on it's head.

When the odds are that stacked against you (like Fury/Wlad) some exceptions have to be made


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Sick cornball. Hahahaha


Strange strange individual...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> *Published on Apr 24, 2016*
> "I think he's too small...my focus is on 160, middleweight division....why Canelo, because he's champion at middleweight...my goal is all the belts in the middleweight division," stated unified middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin, who shared his thoughts on Kell Brook wanting to fight him. Check it out!


Don't let GiGi's sycophants see this, they'll be heart broken. Aww... who am I kidding? These morons will twist themselves into pretzels to justify this shit.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Hey guys, if the unimaginable happens and Brook beats GGG, does that make him P4P1?


Nah, he just has an excuse to duck:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Kid Kel gonna school GayGayGay


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Kid Kel gonna school GayGayGay


This coming from a Brit. I admire your respect for your countryman's ability in the ring and your support for his quests, but to think Brook has any chance in this fight is pure "FanBoy" fervor.

Oh, and had to add this. I can see it now, right in the middle of the song "There's only one Kell Broo"
the singing will stop and the ref starts counting, "One, Two, Three", and waves off the count thus ending that horrid song for the night.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Nah, he just has an excuse to duck:


LOL he's so scared of Spence that he went up two weight classes to fight a guy who destroys bigger men.

This place is slowly turning into the shitfest that is ESB.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Getting Lara's name on GGG's resume should be good enough incentive. Being the first person to knock out Lara should be enough. Beating the guy that almost beat Lara and did on many people's cards should be enough. GGG will get paid his $2 million for the fight. GGG should want to fight Lara. Lara should be behind Canelo, Saunders, Jacobs, Eubank, admittedly, but those are out of the question.
> 
> And check my thread about Andrade avoiding Lara yesterday. I admitted that it's time for Lara to move up. I want my boy to test himself and become great. And while I message Lara, you can message GGG for me.


Bball please. Read your posts man, they make no sense at all. GGG is one big fight away from becoming a PPV star, he needs to stop what he's doing to hunt down Lara? Are you kidding me right now? In the eyes of the world Lara is a nobody. He lost his only big fight against Canelo, he gave a pathetic performance after running his mouth for months.

Give it up dude. I know in your head Lara is hiding his power level, and come fight night against GGG he's going to go super saiyan, destroy GGG with a Kamehameha taking out Lampley and Max Kellerman in the process. Then him and Al will ride into the sunset living happily ever after.

It's not happening. Lara has to work for it, simple as that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Nah, he just has an excuse to duck Spence


yeah im sure brook favors his chances vs Golovkin more than he does against Spence.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Golovkin fighting a welterweight. Jesus.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Karceno has gone FULL RETARD and is picking Kell Brook by KO.

What is it about GGG that causes Flomo's to lose their shit?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> If Lara was white the Mayweather teens would not even mention him.
> 
> Lara will never get a big fight again because he is awful to watch. He had his chance. If he got another he'd do the same again.
> 
> On topic its an average fight considering the names at 147 Brook could have faced but for all their talk of 'I will go to the UK' their advisers won't allow it.


Oh look it's the racial angle again. I wonder how you double talking, hypocritical fans would treat GGG if he was black.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I've always suspected that Lara "fans" are more than likely great percent of just anti-ggg fans. There may even be a racial element involved. Big call I know... I wonder if the support will still be there when Golovkin beats his ass?
> 
> Anyway, I don't give a shit about Lara. I know which fight I'd rather pay for, it's not to see the marathon man do everything he can not to fight


I wonder if there's a racial element when fans talk absolute shit about Canelo for fighting Khan despite being in the ring with a murder's row of opponents and then excuse GGG for doing the same bullshit. Come on guys. Be fair and level handed to everybody.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh look it's the racial angle again. I wonder how you double talking, hypocritical fans would treat GGG if he was black.


Really? You of all people are gonna pull that card? You are a decent poster but you are what you are. Biased.

Nothing wrong with it in some regards but you back anything based on colour or association. From nba to promoters to boxers.

I could not give one iota of a persons colour. Nor has my posting history shown I do. My fave all time fighter is Toney.

Whereas you back anything black it seems who has an angle with Mayweather. Hell you even champion Haymon. Why is that?

Don't dare pull that one pal.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

I just wish we got Brook in with the other names at 147. But they won't make offers for him to go to America and the offers his team make get turned down. 

GGG v Brook has little intrigue for me. I expect GGG to walk him down and beat him up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Really? You of all people are gonna pull that card? You are a decent poster but you are what you are. Biased.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it in some regards but you back anything based on colour or association. From nba to promoters to boxers.
> 
> ...


I didn't pull that card. You did. Race has been brought up multiple times and it wasn't by me. And my bias is that I don't like GGG, true. I still have objectivity in this situation. I'll treat GGG the same way I treat Canelo.

And Haymon has been putting boxing back on free TV and doesn't screw over his fighters. Why would I hate? He makes mismatches from time to time, but what promoter doesn't?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to have to give Golovkin haters a pass on this one. #Kellovkin is bullshit.

What I will say is this, Golovkin has been fucked around by Canelo's team and now, seemingly, Eubank Sr's delusions of grandeur. It seems quite important for GGG's team that he fights very soon before or after Canelo vs. Smith to keep that fight buzzing. However there's nothing redeeming about this fight for Golovkin. With not much time to go before he wants to fight again, and given how much he's been fucked around, then I think if Eubank fell through then people could understand him having to take another shit fight at short notice. But Brook isn't just a shit fight it actually reflects badly on GGG imo. He's been fighting 3 times every year since 2012, surely the most active champ in any division. It's a shame then that his activity has to take a hit but a shit middleweight would have been better than Brook to be honest.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh look it's the racial angle again. I wonder how you double talking, hypocritical fans would treat GGG if he was black.


The same you total retard.

Fucks sake your obsessed.

Most of the boxing fans I know who love golovkin think he pales into significance next to marvin hagler.

Guess what....skin colour doesn't matter.

America has a terrible race issue man.awful.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder if there's a racial element when fans talk absolute shit about Canelo for fighting Khan despite being in the ring with a murder's row of opponents and then excuse GGG for doing the same bullshit. Come on guys. Be fair and level handed to everybody.


Eh?

Canelo is white!!

So why is it racist? To mexicans? Yeah because nobody loves a mexican fighter do they.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> The same you total retard.
> 
> Fucks sake your obsessed.
> 
> ...


I knew this would happen. Somebody will bring up race FIRST. I'll shoot down what they said and somehow I'll be accused of bringing up race. Fuck off. I'm obsessed? I didn't bring it up. I try to avoid talks about race because it brings the retard out of everybody. You're very prone to it obviously


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> LOL he's so scared of Spence that he went up two weight classes to fight a guy who destroys bigger men.
> 
> This place is slowly turning into the shitfest that is ESB.


You seriously don't get it? Brook can get KTFO in the first round, and it won't hurt his rep at all. In fact, he'll still be the guy that had balls enough to face Golovkin. this fight has absolutely no downside, and yes it puts big dollars in his pocket, (Eubank was offered about 3 million pounds) while keeping him away from the other top WW's for a while.

Mind you, I personally don't think Brook is ducking other WW's, (why would he?) I think he's simply taking a no-lose payday while he has the chance. However, if someone DOES want to call this a duck, there is a reasonable case for them to say so.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Re the race thing:

Golovkin should just plow through the welterweight division.
Kell, then Keith, then Kahn.

Then we can call him "KKK."


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm a big GGG fan, but this is a bullshit fight. I know the top MW fighters are avoiding him, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I'm a big GGG fan, but this is a bullshit fight. I know the top MW fighters are avoiding him, but this is ridiculous.


Who should he fight? The only top 10 MW that actually wants to fight Golovkin is Khurtsidze, but haters would be bitching about that fight too, same as they do with his fight against Monroe Jr.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm spotting a lot of hypocrites who shat all over Canelo/Kahn but are going out of their way to try and explain why this one is different.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I'm spotting a lot of hypocrites who shat all over Canelo/Kahn but are going out of their way to try and explain why this one is different.


It's COMPLETELY different, as has been discussed ad nauseum already.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> It's COMPLETELY different, as has been discussed ad nauseum already.


:lol:

Precisely the sort of hypocrisy(and hypocrite) I was pointing to.

You can try to fool yourself into believing the circumstances make it a different and more tenable case but in the end it's the exact same result.

Maybe a little worse after all the criticism GGG and his team threw at Canelo and then turn around and do the exact same thing.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Who should he fight? The only top 10 MW that actually wants to fight Golovkin is Khurtsidze, but haters would be bitching about that fight too, same as they do with his fight against Monroe Jr.


Someone who has actually fought at that weight. Lara would have been a more credible opponent than Brook. Sure he'll make more money out of this fight, but it doesn't change the fact that it's a ridiculous fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea I wouldn't say that its completely different to the canelo-khan situation. Both are ridiculous mismatches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol:
> 
> Precisely the sort of hypocrisy(and hypocrite) I was pointing to.
> 
> ...


It must be comforting to know that, if you are ever stumbling around in the dark (and I bet this happens often) you have absolutely no chance of bumping into a clue and thus hurting yourself.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Someone who has actually fought at that weight. Lara would have been a more credible opponent than Brook. Sure he'll make more money out of this fight, but it doesn't change the fact that it's a ridiculous fight.


As I said, the only person in the top 10 that actually wants to fight Golovkin is Khurtsidze. No one here is even excited about it. Fight doesn't do a lot for Golovkin. Khurtsidze would be better off if he manages to beat Saunders. Then you'd hear people clamoring over the fight.

Hell, people weren't even excited when Korobov/Golovkin was mentioned.

Outside of the top 5, there really isn't anyone at all that enhances Golovkin's legacy.

Lara doesn't do anything for Golovkin either. Dude would come into the fight as a massive underdog, and we've already seen posters here saying Lara doesn't even have the frame for MW.

I'm not mad at all at this fight. Golovkin tried Eubank Jr. and likely Hearn just gave Brook up. Golovkin fights so often this doesn't even matter. Not only that, Golovkin is ducking no one at MW.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> As I said, the only person in the top 10 that actually wants to fight Golovkin is Khurtsidze. No one here is even excited about it. Fight doesn't do a lot for Golovkin. Khurtsidze would be better off if he manages to beat Saunders. Then you'd hear people clamoring over the fight.
> 
> Hell, people weren't even excited when Korobov/Golovkin was mentioned.
> 
> ...


So Lara, a 154 fighter does nothing for GGG but a career 147 lb'er does? Come on now. Hop off GGG's nuts dude. GGG starts to start calling out guys that are ducking him. Question their manhood, call them chickenshit or bitches or pussies, do whatever to get these ******* to fight him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> So Lara, a 154 fighter does nothing for GGG but a career 147 lb'er does? Come on now. Hop off GGG's nuts dude. GGG starts to start calling out guys that are ducking him. Question their manhood, call them chickenshit or bitches or pussies, do whatever to get these ******* to fight him.


I'm not saying either does anything for him. He fights so often that it doesn't matter. We'll all forget about it once GGG decapitates Saunders, Jacobs, or Canelo.

He's ducking no one at MW. Not sure what else GGG can do other than get the police to escort these beltholders to the ring.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm not saying either does anything for him. He fights so often that it doesn't matter. We'll all forget about it once GGG decapitates Saunders, Jacobs, or Canelo.
> 
> He's ducking no one at MW. Not sure what else GGG can do other than get the police to escort these beltholders to the ring.


Not saying he's ducking anyone. It's annoying how he seems to be so nonchalant about wasting his last few good years with worthless fights like this one. I guess he will make pretty good money off of this fight and hopefully get more exposure and that will hopefully force the chickenshits to finally fight him.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Well props to Brook for stepping up. His competition at welterweight has been shit recently but now moves up to fight the man two divisions higher. I could see this being like a Canelo-Khan where Brook can do pretty well in early rounds but will eventually be broken down. I don't see this ending in a brutal knocked out cold situation like that though, I think Brook will be TKO'd


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> It must be comforting to know that, if you are ever stumbling around in the dark (and I bet this happens often) you have absolutely no chance of bumping into a clue and thus hurting yourself.


Oh, I get it, both Canelo/Kahn and GGG/Brook ares simply cashgrabs vs smaller opponents moving up in weight 2 divisions but they are "COMPLETELY different" and I'm the clueless one. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder if there's a racial element when fans talk absolute shit about Canelo for fighting Khan despite being in the ring with a murder's row of opponents and then excuse GGG for doing the same bullshit. Come on guys. Be fair and level handed to everybody.


Canelo has never been in the ring with one single "murderer's row" opponent, let alone a string of them, you shit talking imbecile.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope Brook's durability won't be affected too much against Golovkin. Taking those kind of shots is never good for a legit 160lb fighter, so for a smaller man coming up, it could be terrible. He would then have to go back down and fight decent punchers at 147/154 (whichever division he decides to reside it in the future). 

Anyway, at the end of the day most fighters want to secure their futures financially, that doesn't exclude GGG, so Golovkin is obviously thinking it's a fantastic pay day in a fight in which he has a very big advantage. I doubt he'll get a bigger pay day in the USA against anyone other than maybe Canelo.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

This fight does nothing but prove Brook has a set of balls.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't want to hear anymore GGG fans shit on Canelo.


Eh? Why? GGG wanted to fight Canelo. Canelo said he was definitely going to fight GGG, but instead he dumped his belt rather than face him. It was the most shameless duck since Bowe ducked Lewis.

This is a poor fight from GGG but he is not facing Brook because he threw away his belt and ran from someone. He is facing Brook because Canelo threw away his belt after GGG was made his mandatory and Canelo then left the division rather than face the man he said he was coming for. Canelo deserves to be the most derided professional fighter on the planet.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Strike said:


> Eh? Why? GGG wanted to fight Canelo. Canelo said he was definitely going to fight GGG, but instead he dumped his belt rather than face him. It was the most shameless duck since Bowe ducked Lewis.
> 
> This is a poor fight from GGG but he is not facing Brook because he threw away his belt and ran from someone. He is facing Brook because Canelo threw away his belt after GGG was made his mandatory and Canelo then left the division rather than face the man he said he was coming for. Canelo deserves to be the most derided professional fighter on the planet.


Not to mention team Golovkin were a couple of months into negotiations for a middleweight showdown with Hearn and facing the prospect of not fighting again this year before this fight was offered as an opportunity when the Eubank fight fell over. What would any sane person do, take the opportunity to fight again this year in an exciting new market for a truck load of cash or say nay to it just to please some bitter cunt on a boxing forum?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

lara v brook now thats a fight I'd want to see


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Oh, I get it, both Canelo/Kahn and GGG/Brook ares simply cashgrabs vs smaller opponents moving up in weight 2 divisions but they are "COMPLETELY different" and I'm the clueless one. :lol:


Canelo had a mandatory he could've faced instead of Khan...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> So Lara, a 154 fighter does nothing for GGG but a career 147 lb'er does? Come on now. Hop off GGG's nuts dude. GGG starts to start calling out guys that are ducking him. Question their manhood, call them chickenshit or bitches or pussies, do whatever to get these ******* to fight him.


Brook brings more money than Lara. It's that simple. Add in the interest it generates among a new audience and it's easy to see why this fight makes business sense if not legacy sense.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Felix said:


> Brook brings more money than Lara. It's that simple. Add in the interest it generates among a new audience and it's easy to see why this fight makes business sense if not legacy sense.


It's not just that, Eubank Snr had dragged things out so long, if they didn't go with Brook and had to start negotiations from scratch with Lara, it likely means that they only fight once in the 2nd half of the year.

Also the Brook fight has the added bonus of not only making a lot of money, it increase the amount of money that will be generated when GGG and Eubank do actually fight.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> lara v brook now thats a fight I'd want to see


This reinforces that GGG - Brook is a decent fight (if Lara - GGG is a decent fight).

Who else troubled (besides wee Kassim Ouma) GGG a little bit? Was it big strong Martin Murray? or Big strong David Lemieux?

Nope, it was the light-middleweight Gabe Rosado moving up to 160. Go review that fight. GGG had a little trouble finding the target and he was surprised by counter-punches. The evidence is in his face, which didn't look so hot at the end.

Rosado used foot movement, head movement, counter-punching and pot-shotting to keep the fight marginally competitive.

Brook does everything better than Rosado. His gameplan will be similar. Move, dodge, pot-shot, and counter. Win rounds, use the crowd.

And there's another thing. The fight is in England. It's hard to for the visitor to win in England, if you haven't noticed. It starts when the fans boo your national anthem. GGG has not actually fought in hostile territory like this (correct me if I'm wrong). If it rattles him even a little bit, that's good for Brook.

What do the odds-makers say? They have Golovkin a 6/1 favorite. Closest odds in a GGG fight in, what, half a decade? If this is such a horrible fight, then why the close odds?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

conradically said:


> This reinforces that GGG - Brook is a decent fight (if Lara - GGG is a decent fight).
> 
> Who else troubled (besides wee Kassim Ouma) GGG a little bit? Was it big strong Martin Murray? or Big strong David Lemieux?
> 
> ...


Rosado's chin is granite he took some bombs clean, them same bombs would drop Kell

The bookies fucked up same way they did with Khan/Canelo, when theres 2 big names they seem to make the odds closer for some reason


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Felix said:


> Brook
> 
> 
> conradically said:
> ...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Brook brings more money than Lara. It's that simple. Add in the interest it generates among a new audience and it's easy to see why this fight makes business sense if not legacy sense.


I totally understand that point, but I can't get myself to defend his fight. I mean, an absolute MW beast is fighting a WW...to me, it's ridiculous. Still gonna watch the fight though.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Wonder how long Kell been prepping for this fight though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

even lara would have been better


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I totally understand that point, but I can't get myself to defend his fight. I mean, an absolute MW beast is fighting a WW...to me, it's ridiculous. Still gonna watch the fight though.


I agree it seems ridiculous. Until proven otherwise it should be viewed with a healthy dose of cynicism. Like you I'll watch it, and presumably also like you I'll expect a fairly one-sided mid-rounds stoppage for Golovkin.

I do sometimes feel though that in this day and age we're a little too defensive over the notion of guys moving up like this. Leonard moved from 149 to 160 (with a three-year layoff), Roy Jones went from 175 to HW, Pavlik went from 160 to 170 for Hopkins, Hopkins himself went from 160 vs Taylor to 174 for Tarver, Pac went from 135 to 147 for Oscar, Duran went up, Hearns went up, Abraham went up...the list is nigh-on endless.

Does that mean I think Brook has a realistic chance? No. Far from it. I just think we should reserve judgement perhaps a little.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I agree it seems ridiculous. Until proven otherwise it should be viewed with a healthy dose of cynicism. Like you I'll watch it, and presumably also like you I'll expect a fairly one-sided mid-rounds stoppage for Golovkin.
> 
> I do sometimes feel though that in this day and age we're a little too defensive over the notion of guys moving up like this. Leonard moved from 149 to 160 (with a three-year layoff), Roy Jones went from 175 to HW, Pavlik went from 160 to 170 for Hopkins, Hopkins himself went from 160 vs Taylor to 174 for Tarver, Pac went from 135 to 147 for Oscar, Duran went up, Hearns went up, Abraham went up...the list is nigh-on endless.
> 
> Does that mean I think Brook has a realistic chance? No. Far from it. I just think we should reserve judgement perhaps a little.


Nearly all of those fighters you mentioned are great fighters. Some people think Brook isn't even the best welterweight. In any case Brook is not "special" hes a run of the mill alphabet titlist who has had exactly 1 meaningful fight vs Shawn Porter. I've been hearing a lot of people draw comparison to Hearns, Leonard and Duran moving up, to Brook doing it. It's not the same. Those guys did much more than Brook did at welterweight before moving up.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> I agree it seems ridiculous. Until proven otherwise it should be viewed with a healthy dose of cynicism. Like you I'll watch it, and presumably also like you I'll expect a fairly one-sided mid-rounds stoppage for Golovkin.
> 
> I do sometimes feel though that in this day and age we're a little too defensive over the notion of guys moving up like this. Leonard moved from 149 to 160 (with a three-year layoff), Roy Jones went from 175 to HW, Pavlik went from 160 to 170 for Hopkins, Hopkins himself went from 160 vs Taylor to 174 for Tarver, Pac went from 135 to 147 for Oscar, Duran went up, Hearns went up, Abraham went up...the list is nigh-on endless.
> 
> Does that mean I think Brook has a realistic chance? No. Far from it. I just think we should reserve judgement perhaps a little.


Agree with this, the weight jump thing is overplayed. The reason Khanelo got shat on was that Khan wasn't even a top 147 guy and had a dodgy chin to boot. GGG tried to get Canelo and Eubank, two legit fights at 160, and obviously Eubank's promoter offered this alternative when Eubank backed out. I'd have preferred an established middle like Johnson or someone though if they just wanted a fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Nearly all of those fighters you mentioned are great fighters. Some people think Brook isn't even the best welterweight. In any case Brook is not "special" hes a run of the mill alphabet titlist who has had exactly 1 meaningful fight vs Shawn Porter. I've been hearing a lot of people draw comparison to Hearns, Leonard and Duran moving up, to Brook doing it. It's not the same. Those guys did much more than Brook did at welterweight before moving up.


The point is that the precedent IS there and until the fight happens none of us knows for certain what the outcome will be, though I suspect many of us have the same very good idea.

The biggest problem with this fight is that it gives naysayers a stick with which to beat GGG and he's in a no-win situation because anything other than a devastatingly one-sided KO beatdown will have detractors saying he obviously wasn't that good to begin with. It almost makes me wonder if it's not a ploy to lure other opponents into the ring but it could backfire spectacularly and I suspect it's more to do with keeping busy and being paid handsomely.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Agree with this, the weight jump thing is overplayed. The reason Khanelo got shat on was that Khan wasn't even a top 147 guy and had a dodgy chin to boot. GGG tried to get Canelo and Eubank, two legit fights at 160, and obviously Eubank's promoter offered this alternative when Eubank backed out. I'd have preferred an established middle like Johnson or someone though if they just wanted a fight.


Yeah I'd rather an actual MW opponent. Unless Hearn's just played us all and had secretly been negotiating this for months it seems like Brook's taken a headstrong gamble in light of his own flagging career and Golovkin's team has seen it as a decent opportunity to make some good money while raising his profile among a new audience, and while I don't really like such a mercenary, businesslike approach I can't really fault it, much like the situations with Martinez and Cotto avoiding Golovkin for better paydays.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> Wonder how long Kell been prepping for this fight though.


That Phelps woman's so fucking annoying.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> The point is that the precedent IS there and until the fight happens none of us knows for certain what the outcome will be, though I suspect many of us have the same very good idea.
> 
> The biggest problem with this fight is that it gives naysayers a stick with which to beat GGG and he's in a no-win situation because anything other than a devastatingly one-sided KO beatdown will have detractors saying he obviously wasn't that good to begin with. It almost makes me wonder if it's not a ploy to lure other opponents into the ring but it could backfire spectacularly and I suspect it's more to do with keeping busy and being paid handsomely.


Yeah of course fighters have moved up in weight before and they've been successful, but they aint kell brook. theres nothing to really suggest that brook would be very effective at middleweight except that hes a big welterweight. The problem is that the guys in the past that have moved up like this had the credentials to do it, I think brook is pretty much throwing away his undefeated record here. mismatch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Agree with this, the weight jump thing is overplayed. The reason Khanelo got shat on was that Khan wasn't even a top 147 guy and had a dodgy chin to boot. GGG tried to get Canelo and Eubank, two legit fights at 160, and obviously Eubank's promoter offered this alternative when Eubank backed out. I'd have preferred an established middle like Johnson or someone though if they just wanted a fight.


If he did that, he'd have to back out of the September date and not fight for months trying to go back to negotiations. He was already negotiating with Hearn and had a date set. I'd rather he just take this fight than not fight for months trying to negotiate with a bang on average fighter like Johnson.

Look at it this way, Golovkin has only fought 1 time this fucking year and it was against Wade.

Honestly, I wouldn't even want to see him drop out of the September date to go and negotiate with a top 10 fighter in Khurtsidze. Fight doesn't generate enough buzz, and as I said, Golovkin fights so often that he could easily get back into the ring in December and fight someone like Korobov.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> and as I said, Golovkin fights so often that he could easily get back into the ring in December and fight someone like Korobov.


What is it with you and Korobov! hes not that good!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> If he did that, he'd have to back out of the September date and not fight for months trying to go back to negotiations. He was already negotiating with Hearn and had a date set. I'd rather he just take this fight than not fight for months trying to negotiate with a bang on average fighter like Johnson.
> 
> Look at it this way, Golovkin has only fought 1 time this fucking year and it was against Wade.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't even want to see him drop out of the September date to go and negotiate with a top 10 fighter in Khurtsidze. Fight doesn't generate enough buzz, and as I said, Golovkin fights so often that he could easily get back into the ring in December and fight someone like Korobov.


I don't disagree, plus he'd have got a good deal as Hearn had already arranged everything before Eubank bottled it and would have wanted to save the date.

This isn't like Khanelo as GGG tried to get Saunders, then Canelo, then Eubank all in the ring and none wanted it but messed him about first. Just in an ideal world I'd rather he'd taken on a decent middleweight rather than a very good welterweight as this just opens him up to criticism, even though Brook is huge at the weight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What is it with you and Korobov! hes not that good!


He's a better fighter than Johnson for sure. Hopefully, you also don't talk about Lara while saying that about Korobov. Korobov would also beat bang on average fighters like Martirosyan and Smith too.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I don't disagree, plus he'd have got a good deal as Hearn had already arranged everything before Eubank bottled it and would have wanted to save the date.
> 
> This isn't like Khanelo as GGG tried to get Saunders, then Canelo, then Eubank all in the ring and none wanted it but messed him about first. Just in an ideal world I'd rather he'd taken on a decent middleweight rather than a very good welterweight as this just opens him up to criticism, even though Brook is huge at the weight.


I think people will be surprised at how competitive Brook will be for the first half of the fight.

Skills wise, he is likely GGG's best opponent to date.

But much more importantly than that for the medium term, it will do a lot to raise GGG's market value in the UK, something that he can further enhance when he fights Eubank(or BJS or even George Groves) there too, in 2017.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> I think people will be surprised at how competitive Brook will be for the first half of the fight.
> 
> Skills wise, he is likely GGG's best opponent to date.
> 
> But much more importantly than that for the medium term, it will do a lot to raise GGG's market value in the UK, something that he can further enhance when he fights Eubank(or BJS or even George Groves) there too, in 2017.


Yeah and I don't think the size difference will be huge, Brook rehydrates loads, but my issue with Golovkin's career is that the big fights are always next year, not to say he's not beaten a load of good middles, he has, but it's a scandal the top names still avoid him.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Yeah and I don't think the size difference will be huge, Brook rehydrates loads, but my issue with Golovkin's career is that the big fights are always next year, not to say he's not beaten a load of good middles, he has, but *it's a scandal the top names still avoid him*.


Besides the beating he will inflict upon them, to date GGG hasn't been able to offer them enough money yet.

This Kell Brook fight goes some way to remedying this, so for that reason alone, I am very happy this fight has been signed.

It makes me wonder how much will BJS get for fighting Canelo in Las Vegas, vs fighting GGG in a stadium fight in the UK?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He's a better fighter than Johnson for sure. Hopefully, you also don't talk about Lara while saying that about Korobov. Korobov would also beat bang on average fighters like Martirosyan and Smith too.


yeah i think Lara is probably better than Korobov. You dont.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> Besides the beating he will inflict upon them, to date GGG hasn't been able to offer them enough money yet.
> 
> This Kell Brook fight goes some way to remedying this, so for that reason alone, I am very happy this fight has been signed.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much will BJS get for fighting Canelo in Las Vegas, vs fighting GGG in a stadium fight in the UK?


I think he could probably make similar money his end, GGG-Brook helps Warren decide if it's profitable. I actually think this will sell well over here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You seriously don't get it? Brook can get KTFO in the first round, and it won't hurt his rep at all. In fact, he'll still be the guy that had balls enough to face Golovkin. this fight has absolutely no downside, and yes it puts big dollars in his pocket, (Eubank was offered about 3 million pounds) while keeping him away from the other top WW's for a while.
> 
> Mind you, I personally don't think Brook is ducking other WW's, (why would he?) I think he's simply taking a no-lose payday while he has the chance. However, if someone DOES want to call this a duck, there is a reasonable case for them to say so.


I saw it like this also. It's similar to Khan. There isn't that much risk to his career. Health wise there is plenty of risk, but nobody is going to fault them for losing to hard hitting middleweights. Brook has more to lose since he has more of his career left and is undefeated. So I give him more credit than Khan who also got paid more for his guaranteed loss.

In the end, Khan will still be the mandatory for Garcia and Brook will still be IBF champion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Not saying he's ducking anyone. It's annoying how he seems to be so nonchalant about wasting his last few good years with worthless fights like this one. I guess he will make pretty good money off of this fight and hopefully get more exposure and that will hopefully force the chickenshits to finally fight him.


I get into it a lot with you, but I respect your opinion here even though you're a fan of GGG.



DBerry said:


> Canelo has never been in the ring with one single "murderer's row" opponent, let alone a string of them, you shit talking imbecile.


Do you want to compare their resumes? People doubted Canelo so many times. People just assumed he would duck Trout. Oscar and Scheafer were looking to avoid Trout, but CANELO put his foot down and asked for that fight. Then the same situation happened with Lara. Canelo has shown so much more balls than GGG has in his career.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I think this is the last we see of Brook at 147. After he builds up for 160 and experiences a tough fight, it'll be tough for him to drop back down.

Which is a shame. More competitive fights against the likes of Thurman and Spence, which I would have much preferred, won't happen.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I saw it like this also. It's similar to Khan. There isn't that much risk to his career. Health wise there is plenty of risk, but nobody is going to fault them for losing to hard hitting middleweights. Brook has more to lose since he has more of his career left and is undefeated. So I give him more credit than Khan who also got paid more for his guaranteed loss.
> 
> In the end, Khan will still be the mandatory for Garcia and Brook will still be IBF champion.


I'm a bit more cynical and see the additional benefits of never having to risk himself against the likes of Spence and Thurman - two fights which are guaranteed dead now that Brook's days at 147 are most likely over.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I'm a bit more cynical and see the additional benefits of never having to risk himself against the likes of Spence and Thurman - two fights which are guaranteed dead now that Brook's days at 147 are most likely over.


Yeah I don't want to be too critical of Brook because this move does require balls. It is better for his reputation to lose to GGG at 160 then to Spence, Khan or Thurman at 147 however like you mentioned.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I don't want to be too critical of Brook because this move does require balls. It is better for his reputation to lose to GGG at 160 then to Spence, Khan or Thurman at 147 however like you mentioned.


Lots of good fights at 154 for Brook after he gets splattered, Charlos, Canelo back at 154, Lara, Kirkland, Angulo, etc.

He was just clearly looking for the Khan mega fight/payday


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Do you want to compare their resumes? People doubted Canelo so many times. People just assumed he would duck Trout. Oscar and Scheafer were looking to avoid Trout, but CANELO put his foot down and asked for that fight. Then the same situation happened with Lara. Canelo has shown so much more balls than GGG has in his career.


Who at MW has Golovkin ducked? Golovkin has been trying to get everyone in the ring with him. Hell, the dude had enough balls to make the fight with Dmitry Pirog and that seems to get brushed under the rug. Shit, even Sergio Martinez ducked Golovkin.

Funny that you are counting all of Canelo's wins at LMW, but who the hell has Golovkin ducked at MW to say Canelo has more balls? Canelo ducked the shit out of Golovkin and made himself a laughing stock. Man, crazy how you act like you are impartial. :lol:


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody think Kell has a chance?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

About as much as Kahn had vs Canelo. Should have his moments early before GGG starts destroying him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Who at MW has Golovkin ducked? Golovkin has been trying to get everyone in the ring with him. Hell, the dude had enough balls to make the fight with Dmitry Pirog and that seems to get brushed under the rug. Shit, even Sergio Martinez ducked Golovkin.
> 
> Funny that you are counting all of Canelo's wins at LMW, but who the hell has Golovkin ducked at MW to say Canelo has more balls? Canelo ducked the shit out of Golovkin and made himself a laughing stock. Man, crazy how you act like you are impartial. :lol:


I am impartial. Obviously I'm a Canelo fan, but I'll call him out on his bitchass move of dragging a welterweight up to fight for the middleweight title. You should follow my lead. You can try to trash Canelo all you want, but you can't deny he has a better resume. And Martinez didn't duck GGG. The guy was injured most of the time GGG was even relevant and then got stopped when he took on Cotto.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I am impartial. Obviously I'm a Canelo fan, but I'll call him out on his bitchass move of dragging a welterweight up to fight for the middleweight title. You should follow my lead. You can try to trash Canelo all you want, but you can't deny he has a better resume.* And Martinez didn't duck GGG. The guy was injured most of the time GGG was even relevant and then got stopped when he took on Cotto.*


true dat.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Might as well repeat myself. People seem to have forgotten:



> People acting like Golovkin wasn't on Martinez' radar after beating Stevens. He was the WBA belt holder, coming off his 9th defense,looking to unify. He was about as unknown to Martinez as Kovalev is to Stevenson. They were pretty much accepted as the no. 1 and 2 in the division. People were calling for that fight. Loudly and often.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bball please. Read your posts man, they make no sense at all. GGG is one big fight away from becoming a PPV star, he needs to stop what he's doing to hunt down Lara? Are you kidding me right now? In the eyes of the world Lara is a nobody. He lost his only big fight against Canelo, he gave a pathetic performance after running his mouth for months.
> 
> Give it up dude. I know in your head Lara is hiding his power level, and come fight night against GGG he's going to go super saiyan, destroy GGG with a Kamehameha taking out Lampley and Max Kellerman in the process. Then him and Al will ride into the sunset living happily ever after.
> 
> It's not happening. Lara has to work for it, simple as that.


Come on man, where is your limit? GGG won't be fighting Canelo until September of 2017. Would you be ok with GGG fighting Keith Thurman next? Brook will only hurt his reputation as a fighter. If he destroys Lara, people will take him more seriously. American fans don't know who the hell Kell Brook is. Brook doesn't get him any closer to being a ppv star. It'll help him in the UK I suppose.

Also who else does this apply to? Obviously Canelo doesn't get this leeway. Would you be ok with James DeGale fighting Canelo next if Jack doesn't fight him instead of say Anthony Dirrell?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Might as well repeat myself. People seem to have forgotten:


And I think Martinez had full intent on fighting GGG after Cotto. Martinez probably overlooked Cotto like we all did and wanted to get his second ppv fight while also getting a tuneup fight after his second round of surgeries. Unfortunately his injuries were too much to overcome.

DiBella seemed very scared of GGG, but Martinez did not
http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/02/sergio-martinez-says-he-wants-gennady-golovkin/
"I have a hard, complicated fight ahead [Miguel Cotto], but seeing how things are working, I know I'm gonna finish him. Once I KO Cotto on June 7, then I can concentrate on Golovkin," Martinez told Munod.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And I think Martinez had full intent on fighting GGG after Cotto. Martinez probably overlooked Cotto like we all did and wanted to get his second ppv fight while also getting a tuneup fight after his second round of surgeries. Unfortunately his injuries were too much to overcome.
> 
> DiBella seemed very scared of GGG, but Martinez did not
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/02/sergio-martinez-says-he-wants-gennady-golovkin/
> "I have a hard, complicated fight ahead [Miguel Cotto], but seeing how things are working, I know I'm gonna finish him. Once I KO Cotto on June 7, then I can concentrate on Golovkin," Martinez told Munod.


That Martinez vs. Cotto happened at all instead of Martinez vs. Golovkin is very telling. No doubt Martinez would have been happy to fight Golovkin but there's no doubt that he was managed away from that fight.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Come on man, where is your limit? GGG won't be fighting Canelo until September of 2017.


There is no guarantee Canelo will step up and take this fight.



> Would you be ok with GGG fighting Keith Thurman next? *Brook will only hurt his reputation as a fighter*.


Nonsense on a few levels.

Firstly GGG's team didn't start off trying to fight Brook, he was the fallback option because Eubank Snr is a fucking idiot.

Secondly, no one with a third digit in their IQ will feel GGG's reputation is hurt by fighting Brook, especially not with all the cunts like Canelo, BJS, Jacobs etc who are doing anything they can to avoid him.

Thirdly, the publicity that the Brook fight will generate will make potential match ups with Eubanks Jnr or the last remaining belt that GGG is after that BJS has, much more likely and lucrative.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I get into it a lot with you, but I respect your opinion here even though you're a fan of GGG.
> 
> Do you want to compare their resumes? People doubted Canelo so many times. People just assumed he would duck Trout. Oscar and Scheafer were looking to avoid Trout, but CANELO put his foot down and asked for that fight. Then the same situation happened with Lara. Canelo has shown so much more balls than GGG has in his career.


Shame Canelo undid any good work he'd put in with that shameful retreat to 154.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> That Martinez vs. Cotto happened at all instead of Martinez vs. Golovkin is very telling. No doubt Martinez would have been happy to fight Golovkin but there's no doubt that he was managed away from that fight.


I have people in this thread calling me stupid for getting mad at GGG fighting a money fight in Brook rather than fight an actual challenger in Lara. Martinez did the same thing, but coming off of a surgery and layoff and against a guy who wasn't that much smaller than him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> There is no guarantee Canelo will step up and take this fight.


That's true and it strengthens my point. The Canelo fight won't be happening for a while now or ever. Will all of GGG's fans be content on him just fighting welterweights in the meantime? If I was his fan, I'd be telling him to just move on and move up in weight. Ward fans said after GGG turned down the fight, it was time for him to move up. I also said the same to Lara after Andrade publicly ducked him.



> Nonsense on a few levels.
> 
> Firstly GGG's team didn't start off trying to fight Brook, he was the fallback option because Eubank Snr is a fucking idiot.


Brook shouldn't be the second option though behind Eubank



> Secondly, no one with a third digit in their IQ will feel GGG's reputation is hurt by fighting Brook, especially not with all the cunts like Canelo, BJS, Jacobs etc who are doing anything they can to avoid him.


Him fighting Brook will be seen as nothing other than a cherry pick though. GGG could have fought somebody like Korobov and while nobody would be clamoring for that fight, at least it wouldn't hurt his reputation (although I still would prefer Lara over him).



> Thirdly, the publicity that the Brook fight will generate will make potential match ups with Eubanks Jnr or the last remaining belt that GGG is after that BJS has, much more likely and lucrative.


We'll see about that. It's hard to speculate on that. Brook's drawing power may be getting a little overrated here, but there is no doubt that British fans do support their fighters much better than a lot of other countries do


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Shame Canelo undid any good work he'd put in with that shameful retreat to 154.


Yeah Canelo has hurt his reputation recently. I don't think he's afraid of GGG per say, but afraid of going to 160. If Canelo stays at 154 and fights the Charlos, Andrade, Williams, Lara II, etc, then he'd still deserve some respect.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have people in this thread calling me stupid for getting mad at GGG fighting a money fight in Brook rather than fight an actual challenger in Lara. Martinez did the same thing, but coming off of a surgery and layoff and against a guy who wasn't that much smaller than him.


What the hell are you on about? The situations aren't remotely comparable.

Martinez' promoter said he wouldn't let his fighter anywhere near an animal like Golovkin. Has Golovkin's team said that about Lara? Martinez was a middleweight belt holder. Is Lara? Can we even call Lara a challenger?

Look at your own posts where you're raising Martinez' knee as some sort of justification for the fight not happening. Just look at the logic of that for a second. You're acknowledging in that statement that Golovkin was avoided by Martinez' team.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Canelo has hurt his reputation recently. I don't think he's afraid of GGG per say, but afraid of going to 160. If Canelo stays at 154 and fights the Charlos, Andrade, Williams, Lara II, etc, then he'd still deserve some respect.


Those are decent enough opponents and I agree; I think Canelo would've taken the fight but his management understandably want to strengthen their hand.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Brook shouldn't be the second option though behind Eubank


Ideally no, but Eubank and Brook are with the same promoter, so the same date, same ppv, same venue etc are already there ready to go. It was either accept Brook or start brand new negotiations elsewhere. Brook still give GGG a bigger payday than almost anyone else.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's true and it strengthens my point. The Canelo fight won't be happening for a while now or ever. Will all of GGG's fans be content on him just fighting welterweights in the meantime?


How many welterweights do you see GGG fighting exactly?

GGG is looking to fight 4 times a year ideally, and only 3 times if he gets fucked around. It is not like he is only fighting once or twice a year.



> If I was his fan, I'd be telling him to just move on and move up in weight. Ward fans said after GGG turned down the fight, it was time for him to move up. I also said the same to Lara after Andrade publicly ducked him.


Nope. There is still Eubank, BJS & Jacobs at the very least to go.



> Brook shouldn't be the second option though behind Eubank


This is the real world, not some fantasy world.

There are TV schedules to meet, so you don't just sacrifice them by starting new negotiations to appease forum goers.



> Him fighting Brook will be seen as nothing other than a cherry pick though. GGG could have fought somebody like Korobov and while nobody would be clamoring for that fight, at least it wouldn't hurt his reputation (although I still would prefer Lara over him).


Fuck all people want to see GGG fight Korobov, fighting Brook will clearly generate far more interest.

One only has to look at how this has exploded in threads on this forum and all over social media to see how much interest this fight is generating.



> We'll see about that. It's hard to speculate on that. Brook's drawing power may be getting a little overrated here, but there is no doubt that British fans do support their fighters much better than a lot of other countries do


Let me ask you two questions:

1. Will Brook be GGG's most skilled opponent to date?
2. What previous fight of GGG's brought him the exposure the Brook fight will to new audiences?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> What the hell are you on about? The situations aren't remotely comparable.
> 
> Martinez' promoter said he wouldn't let his fighter anywhere near an animal like Golovkin. Has Golovkin's team said that about Lara? Martinez was a middleweight belt holder. Is Lara? Can we even call Lara a challenger?
> 
> Look at your own posts where you're raising Martinez' knee as some sort of justification for the fight not happening. Just look at the logic of that for a second. You're acknowledging in that statement that Golovkin was avoided by Martinez' team.


Like I said, Cotto was a tuneup and viewed as an easy payday. I'll just repeat myself again and say Dibella was indeed scared, but Martinez was not. Martinez is the same guy who jumped up in weight to fight Pavlik in his first fight at 160. He wasn't afraid of GGG.

If Martinez wasn't out for more than a year, he would have fought GGG.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Like I said, Cotto was a tuneup and viewed as an easy payday. I'll just repeat myself again and say Dibella was indeed scared, but Martinez was not. Martinez is the same guy who jumped up in weight to fight Pavlik in his first fight at 160.* He wasn't afraid of GGG.*
> 
> If Martinez wasn't out for more than a year, he would have fought GGG.


You have no basis for saying that when he had already ducked him multiple times. He didnt wanna fight GGG.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Like I said, Cotto was a tuneup and viewed as an easy payday. I'll just repeat myself again and say Dibella was indeed scared, but Martinez was not. Martinez is the same guy who jumped up in weight to fight Pavlik in his first fight at 160. He wasn't afraid of GGG.
> 
> If Martinez wasn't out for more than a year, he would have fought GGG.


And so we're in agreement that Golovkin was avoided by Martinez' team.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have people in this thread calling me stupid for getting mad at GGG fighting a money fight in Brook rather than fight an actual challenger in Lara. Martinez did the same thing, but coming off of a surgery and layoff and against a guy who wasn't that much smaller than him.


You get feedback like that because you hate GGG with a passion and will bash anything he does, so people just write it off as you showing hate.. You are even pretending to be a hardcore Lara fan in what you see as a shot at GGG. Very weird.

I don't agree with this fight and it is not what i wanted to see.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have people in this thread calling me stupid for getting mad at GGG fighting a money fight in Brook rather than fight an actual challenger in Lara. Martinez did the same thing, but coming off of a surgery and layoff and against a guy who wasn't that much smaller than him.


Your point ALMOST sounds logical.

- Until it's pointed out that Lara is not a MW, Golovkin was trying to get a credible MW into the ring, (Canelo being the exception for obvious reasons) and Eubank was all but set. Then when Eubank fell through it was HEARN, not Golovkin, that offered the fight to Brook, and he did so obviously because he wanted a british opponent for his British event. There was no time to dick around, in a few days (according to Hearn) the date & venue would have been lost.
Golovkin had only 2 choices: Accept Hearn's new pick, or wait another 6 months to fight anybody at all.

Also, I don't recall Golovkin ever holding the SMW belt hostage, or fighting at 161 lbs.

Try to keep up, son.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You have no basis for saying that when he had already ducked him multiple times. He didnt wanna fight GGG.


Multiple times? I'd also note that I have no doubt whatsoever that Golovkin's team would've chosen Cotto if presented with the choice of Cotto or Martinez.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> Multiple times? I'd also note that I have no doubt whatsoever that Golovkin's team would've chosen Cotto if presented with the choice of Cotto or Martinez.


Golovkin tried to fight both Cotto and martinez and they wanted nothing to do with him.. Fuck a promoter, DLH didnt want Canelo to fight Lara and Canelo told DLH to go fuck himself and make the fight. Martinez should have done the same with dibella. Martinez was not keen on fighting him.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Golovkin tried to fight both Cotto and martinez and they wanted nothing to do with him.. Fuck a promoter, DLH didnt want Canelo to fight Lara and Canelo told DLH to go fuck himself and make the fight. Martinez should have done the same with dibella. Martinez was not keen on fighting him.


I have no idea how this comment is responsive to my post. You have neither established that Martinez ducked him "multiple times" nor have you responded to the point that Golovkin would in all likelihood have pursued Cotto over Martinez as well due to the payday. His upcoming fight certainly lends further credence to that idea.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> I have no idea how this comment is responsive to my post. You have neither established that Martinez ducked him "multiple times" nor have you responded to the point that Golovkin would in all likelihood have pursued Cotto over Martinez as well due to the payday. His upcoming fight certainly lends further credence to that idea.


You want me to dig up old articles and sources of Golovkin getting avoided by Martinez despite being his mandatory? I think you have google. You can do it. There were talks of Golovkin-Martinez ever since Golovkin sparked Ishida. I think Golovkin would have fought cotto OR martinez given the chance so your point about him picking or chosing a fight over martinez means nothing. His upcoming fight is a direct response to Eubank Sr being a dickhead.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You want me to dig up old articles and sources of Golovkin getting avoided by Martinez despite being his mandatory? I think you have google. You can do it. There were talks of Golovkin-Martinez ever since Golovkin sparked Ishida. I think Golovkin would have fought cotto OR martinez given the chance so your point about him picking or chosing a fight over martinez means nothing. His upcoming fight is a direct response to Eubank Sr being a dickhead.


There was no point at which Golovkin was Martinez's mandatory. Golovkin had no even fought in the US at the time of the Ishida bout and had no significant title at all, so your claim for his being ducked multiple times remains tenuous to say the least.

It's great to know he'd have fought both, but we all know he and anyone else would have taken on Cotto first, just as Martinez did before him. It's prizefighting for him as much as anyone else.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin fans looking clownish right now justifying Brooke. Your boy will be nothing in boxing history. Worse than Calzaghe


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You have no basis for saying that when he had already ducked him multiple times. He didnt wanna fight GGG.


When did Martinez duck multiple times? When GGG was fighting on non televised fights in Europe against people nobody has heard of? You have to actually know who a fighter is to be able to duck him


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin fans looking clownish right now justifying Brooke. Your boy will be nothing in boxing history. Worse than Calzaghe


He'll be a mult-millionair though, I know which I would prefer :conf

In reality, it's not about justifying any one, if you don't like it, don't watch it. I couldn't be arsed with Alvarez fighting Khan and the undercard was garbage so I didn't get involved, simple.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He'll be a mult-millionair though, I know which I would prefer :conf
> 
> In reality, it's not about justifying any one, if you don't like it, don't watch it. I couldn't be arsed with Alvarez fighting Khan and the undercard was garbage so I didn't get involved, simple.


Nah it's no big deal. Honestly Brook will make a better fight of it than most the scrubs at middleweight


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah it's no big deal. Honestly Brook will make a better fight of it than most the scrubs at middleweight


If Brook can win a round or to and hear the final bell he'll be considered a legend :lol: I do agree he'll make it a better fight than a couple of Golovkin's prior opponents. Hell, if he can do better than Geale then that'll speak volumes for him.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

It's Too Big said:


>


That is a great interview and Eubank Snr really gets thrown under the bus. :lol:

Also interesting to hear that Hearn reckons that right now Brook weighs more than GGG and that on fight night in the ring, he expects GGG to weigh 172 and Brook to weigh 168.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751556870977024000


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What a great interview. Thanks for posting this, "Big."


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does he explain the deadlines they were working with in the video above?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any details on Brook's purse?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KERRIGAN said:


> That is a great interview and Eubank Snr really gets thrown under the bus. :lol:
> 
> Also interesting to hear that Hearn reckons that right now Brook weighs more than GGG and that on fight night in the ring, he expects GGG to weigh 172 and Brook to weigh 168.


Brook does weigh more than GGG right now because he does not stay in shape, I was wondering how long he could make 147 he puts on quite abit of size on in between fights


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

smh, at least Khan rehydrated in the 160's and was allowed to fight Canelo at a catchweight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> smh, at least Khan rehydrated in the 160's and was allowed to fight Canelo at a catchweight


Where did you get the fight night weighs for Khan? I didn't see any unofficial fight night weight for either Khan or Canelo. I supposes I could have been in the restroom when it showed. ;-)


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook wins. No, don't see him winning the fight but you get paid handsomely in a fight you're expected to be slaughtered in. You even win a rd clearly you're gaining newfound respect. You go the distance you get mad respect too. It's a win/win for Brook can't hate him for that same with Khan losing to Canelo.

This is a lose/lose fight for GGG as it was for Canelo and shame on both of them for not fighting each other instead.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> smh, at least Khan rehydrated in the 160's and was allowed to fight Canelo at a catchweight


Well IBF rules state only a 10 lb weight rehydration. Idk what was up with Porter's weight and Brook's team said whatever, but that's why he weighed only 156. Funny how Ward fans (not necessarily you) keep clamouring for a fight, yet Ward has 15 lbs on GGG. For now that ship has sailed, people need to move on


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Brook wins. No, don't see him winning the fight but you get paid handsomely in a fight you're expected to be slaughtered in. You even win a rd clearly you're gaining newfound respect. You go the distance you get mad respect too. It's a win/win for Brook can't hate him for that same with Khan losing to Canelo.
> 
> This is a lose/lose fight for GGG as it was for Canelo and shame on both of them for not fighting each other instead.


Yup, win win for Brook like it was for Khan. Of course he'd take the fight in a heartbeat. What I'm wondering though is his purse, since he was so unhappy with the Vargas purse from what we've been told.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Where did you get the fight night weighs for Khan? I didn't see any unofficial fight night weight for either Khan or Canelo. I supposes I could have been in the restroom when it showed. ;-)


Khan weighed 165 when he fought Collazo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muffy said:


> Well IBF rules state only a 10 lb weight rehydration. Idk what was up with Porter's weight and Brook's team said whatever, but that's why he weighed only 156. Funny how Ward fans (not necessarily you) keep clamouring for a fight, yet Ward has 15 lbs on GGG. For now that ship has sailed, people need to move on


I was clamoring for a Ward fight before he moved to light heavyweight. Ward didn't pack on that much weight then. He weighed 176 against Dawson. Against Barrera, though, he weighed in the mid 180's. So I do think that shipped has sailed now.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I was clamoring for a Ward fight before he moved to light heavyweight. Ward didn't pack on that much weight then. He weighed 176 against Dawson. Against Barrera, though, he weighed in the mid 180's. So I do think that shipped has sailed now.


176 a year before the steam of a Ward/Golovkin fight really started to pick up. I don't think we know how much exactly he was against Edwin but safe to say he was at or more than 176 by that time. I always wanted the fight but I've felt that there really wasn't a plausible time for that fight to happen unfortunately


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan weighed 165 when he fought Collazo.


Did he? Odd, said he weighed about 161-162 against Canelo..

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-canelo-around-180-pounds-i-expect--104392


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan weighed 165 when he fought Collazo.


Ahh!


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yup, win win for Brook like it was for Khan. Of course he'd take the fight in a heartbeat. What I'm wondering though is his purse, since he was so unhappy with the Vargas purse from what we've been told.


I don't like that Brook and Khan both have fights at 147 not just including each other(Broner could fight there again, Porter for Khan, Thurman, Bradley, Spence, Crawford in the near future) but if they want more money fine.

Brook is probably gettin a good amount of racks at least.



bballchump11 said:


> I was clamoring for a Ward fight before he moved to light heavyweight. Ward didn't pack on that much weight then. He weighed 176 against Dawson. Against Barrera, though, he weighed in the mid 180's. So I do think that shipped has sailed now.


GGG and his team were saying they'd fight anyone 154-168 and Lara & Ward called him out on his BS. GGG and his team should've kept their mouths shut about that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> I don't like that Brook and Khan both have fights at 147 not just including each other(Broner could fight there again, Porter for Khan, Thurman, Bradley, Spence, Crawford in the near future) but if they want more money fine.
> 
> Brook is probably gettin a good amount of racks at least.


Yeah that's a big part of what stinks.. Not only are they both jumping up too high in weight IMO for them, they both have great fights to be made at their weight. Thing is, they know they can lose to these MWs and still get the big fights at 147. Up to the fans to let them know we see what's going on and don't like it, but that's clearly not happening.

I'd hope Brook is... More than the Vargas fight too, I'd hope.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> GGG and his team were saying they'd fight anyone 154-168 and Lara & Ward called him out on his BS. GGG and his team should've kept their mouths shut about that.


That was Sanchez hyping his fighter. There's no "Their" in this when the source is singular.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Your point ALMOST sounds logical.
> 
> - Until it's pointed out that Lara is not a MW, Golovkin was trying to get a credible MW into the ring, (Canelo being the exception for obvious reasons) and Eubank was all but set. Then when Eubank fell through it was HEARN, not Golovkin, that offered the fight to Brook, and he did so obviously because he wanted a british opponent for his British event. There was no time to dick around, in a few days (according to Hearn) the date & venue would have been lost.
> Golovkin had only 2 choices: Accept Hearn's new pick, or wait another 6 months to fight anybody at all.
> ...


When Cableaddict is serving someone truth bombs you know they fucked it


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> That was Sanchez hyping his fighter. There's no "Their" in this when the source is singular.


Alright but even if that is true he sure flirted with the idea of moving up and his team are avoiding Ward.

Ward said it best imho.






I can't be mad if he was facing Mayweather or hell even Lara who's a division down because imho they would at least present problems. Brook I don't see troubling him but I admit that's opinion based.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> Alright but even if that is true he sure flirted with the idea of moving up and his team are avoiding Ward.
> 
> Ward said it best imho.
> 
> ...


Of course Ward will say that stuff. Ward gets three tune ups, but GGG must fight ward at 168 right off the bat...because a trainer hyped his guy? Not so sure that's fair.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Your point ALMOST sounds logical.
> 
> - Until it's pointed out that Lara is not a MW, Golovkin was trying to get a credible MW into the ring, (Canelo being the exception for obvious reasons) and Eubank was all but set. Then when Eubank fell through it was HEARN, not Golovkin, that offered the fight to Brook, and he did so obviously because he wanted a british opponent for his British event. There was no time to dick around, in a few days (according to Hearn) the date & venue would have been lost.
> Golovkin had only 2 choices: Accept Hearn's new pick, or wait another 6 months to fight anybody at all.
> ...


savage post


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Of course Ward will say that stuff. Ward gets three tune ups, but GGG must fight ward at 168 right off the bat...because a trainer hyped his guy? Not so sure that's fair.


GGG can speak for himself he should've kept his trainer in check. Ward is pursuing Kovalev while GGG is letting Canelo get off the hook and facing Brook. To have his reputation he isn't living up to it at least not up to this point. More great fighters the better for the sport but they have to strive for it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> GGG can speak for himself he should've kept his trainer in check. Ward is pursuing Kovalev while GGG is letting Canelo get off the hook and facing Brook. To have his reputation he isn't living up to it at least not up to this point. More great fighters the better for the sport but they have to strive for it.


His trainer wasn't speaking for him. He was giving his own opinion, which they are allowed, no? I can't say how much he let Canelo off the hook, since he's the reason we aren't seeing Canelo versus GGG.

What confuses me though, why people think a fighter unifying their is not good. When did this become something bad?!?! It doesn't make sense, and says a lot about the posters (or fans) who are not ok with that. I don't understand it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/vargas-brook-wanted-payday-nobody-expects-him-beat-ggg--106614


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> His trainer wasn't speaking for him. He was giving his own opinion, which they are allowed, no? I can't say how much he let Canelo off the hook, since he's the reason we aren't seeing Canelo versus GGG.
> 
> What confuses me though, why people think a fighter unifying their is not good. When did this become something bad?!?! It doesn't make sense, and says a lot about the posters (or fans) who are not ok with that. I don't understand it.


I'm giving my own opinion too but you disagree with it, you're problem.

GGG is having a hard time unifying as the other champs(Billy Joe & Jacobs) don't seem like they want to fight him. I get that but even a scrub from his division means more than facing Brook. He's staying busy but if he took this from a point of just fighting a fighter with name I understand that but dislike it. As I disliked Canelo/Khan I'm not picking on GGG.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/vargas-brook-wanted-payday-nobody-expects-him-beat-ggg--106614


So Brook is rejecting a fight that's winnable for one that's not with a higher risk? Again, I don't fault him for that it just sucks that this fight stalls another one that would've been fought for unification. Purely a money move but I can't complain on his part since he's taking a huge risk doing so. We all complain that not enough risks happen it seems.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> So Brook is rejecting a fight that's winnable for one that's not with a higher risk? Again, I don't fault him for that it just sucks that this fight stalls another one that would've been fought for unification. Purely a money move but I can't complain on his part since he's taking a huge risk doing so. We all complain that not enough risks happen it seems.


Money grab that stalls a good competitive unification fight. Unifying divisions is the goal, unless GGG needs an opponent, then the unification of that other division comes second...


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Money grab that stalls a good competitive unification fight. Unifying divisions is the goal, unless GGG needs an opponent, then the unification of that other division comes second...


Can't argue against that but I see Brook being smacked down and claiming another WW champ is "not noteworthy".

I'll admit I'm biased against GGG & Canelo for not trying to fight this year and settle who the best is at MW.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Can't argue against that but I see Brook being smacked down and claiming another WW champ is "not noteworthy".
> 
> I'll admit I'm biased against GGG & Canelo for not trying to fight this year and settle who the best is at MW.


I believe Brook thinks too highly of himself, for the competition he's faced and beat.. But then there's threads on here where people rate him the best WW somehow, so I can't really blame him when people are probably telling him he is... I don't see how with his competition, but whatever. I think that's part of why people are more okay with this fight than me, they really rate Brook as the best WW somehow. Even though he still has no route to victory in this fight from what I see.

I have no issue with GGG, I have an issue with some of the actions he and his team does. Same with Canelo.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I believe Brook thinks too highly of himself, for the competition he's faced and beat.. But then there's threads on here where people rate him the best WW somehow, so I can't really blame him when people are probably telling him he is... I don't see how with his competition, but whatever. I think that's part of why people are more okay with this fight than me, they really rate Brook as the best WW somehow. Even though he still has no route to victory in this fight from what I see.
> 
> I have no issue with GGG, I have an issue with some of the actions he and his team does. Same with Canelo.


WW & MW need to sort out who the best is. Both Brook & Khan are causing confusion. Hope Spence & Thurman aren't left out of the mix.

They're both facing a WW when they should be facing each other this year that's my only serious issue with them. A Lara and/or Ward fight would've been nice for GGG but he doesn't have to take those. Imho he didn't press Canelo enough to face him and Canelo's pussy for dropping the belt first and foremost.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> WW & MW need to sort out who the best is. Both Brook & Khan are causing confusion. Hope Spence & Thurman aren't left out of the mix.
> 
> They're both facing a WW when they should be facing each other this year that's my only serious issue with them. A Lara and/or Ward fight would've been nice for GGG but he doesn't have to take those. Imho he didn't press Canelo enough to face him and Canelo's pussy for dropping the belt first and foremost.


I think GGG is the best MW, frustrating to me to have to watch him largely untested while he tries to collect the belts. That's mainly why I wanted the Lara or Ward fights, think they'd be the biggest challenges for him and both were possible IMO while waiting for MW's with the belts to face you. WW fighters definitely need to face each other and sort out who's the best though.. Unification at WW will be interesting to me because we don't truly know who the best is yet.

I blame Canelo for the MW unification fight not happening with him and GGG. He sat there in the ring talking about feeling his balls and not fucking around and then turned around and said he wasn't a real MW. Shameful shit. GGG's team messed up when they allowed Canelo to run the show multiple times with the delays, because he's looking for a payday more than unifying the MW division. If they had him stripped way back when they first could/should have, we wouldn't be having these conversations IMO. That's my only gripe with his team as far as the Canelo situation goes.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> I'm giving my own opinion too but you disagree with it, you're problem.
> 
> GGG is having a hard time unifying as the other champs(Billy Joe & Jacobs) don't seem like they want to fight him. I get that but even a scrub from his division means more than facing Brook. He's staying busy but if he took this from a point of just fighting a fighter with name I understand that but dislike it. As I disliked Canelo/Khan I'm not picking on GGG.


:lol: It's not a problem at all. So we disagree....are we gonna duke it out now? 

Here's the thing...it's not a matter of opinion on who said what about beating everyone from 147 to 168. That's Sanchez and his opinion. GGG isn't required to face everyone because of the opinion of his trainer. That being said, yeah, it looks like there's quite a bit of fighters at 160 who are scared to face GGG. I hate to use the word scared for boxers, but in situations like this, when all the other top MW's are actively refusing to face the man at 160, that says something.

I support GGG's quest to unify MW. I wish more boxers had that mentality instead of just winning a title and moving up after maybe one or two defenses. However, if this keeps up, I would prefer GGG move on. But the truth is, he's not a big MW. And moving up at the age 34 from 160 to 168 is not an easy thing. Yes, some have made that jump very successfully, but we're talking about guys who are seen as ATG's or at least HOFers now.


----------



## Muffy (Jul 8, 2016)

techks said:


> GGG can speak for himself he should've kept his trainer in check. *Ward is pursuing Kovalev* while GGG is letting Canelo get off the hook and facing Brook. To have his reputation he isn't living up to it at least not up to this point. More great fighters the better for the sport but they have to strive for it.


I don't get why people say this. He never pursued him. HBO would only give him a contract with them with the stipulation that he had to fight him. Wards a fighter first and foremost so yes he's going to take it and not look bad declining it. I'm glad he did because we need that fight. But let's not act like he pursued kovalev by definition.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

After the dust has settled IMO this is still a shit fight. Only reason I'm sort of OK with it is that I get to see GGG in the UK and if GGG fights someone decent after it, which isnt a given, with how shamefully guys in his weight class are swerving the fight.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I think GGG is the best MW, frustrating to me to have to watch him largely untested while he tries to collect the belts. That's mainly why I wanted the Lara or Ward fights, think they'd be the biggest challenges for him and both were possible IMO while waiting for MW's with the belts to face you. WW fighters definitely need to face each other and sort out who's the best though.. Unification at WW will be interesting to me because we don't truly know who the best is yet.
> 
> I blame Canelo for the MW unification fight not happening with him and GGG. He sat there in the ring talking about feeling his balls and not fucking around and then turned around and said he wasn't a real MW. Shameful shit. GGG's team messed up when they allowed Canelo to run the show multiple times with the delays, because he's looking for a payday more than unifying the MW division. If they had him stripped way back when they first could/should have, we wouldn't be having these conversations IMO. That's my only gripe with his team as far as the Canelo situation goes.


Again I can't disagree with this, solid post.



Mal said:


> :lol: It's not a problem at all. So we disagree....are we gonna duke it out now?
> 
> Here's the thing...it's not a matter of opinion on who said what about beating everyone from 147 to 168. That's Sanchez and his opinion. GGG isn't required to face everyone because of the opinion of his trainer. That being said, yeah, it looks like there's quite a bit of fighters at 160 who are scared to face GGG. I hate to use the word scared for boxers, but in situations like this, when all the other top MW's are actively refusing to face the man at 160, that says something.
> 
> I support GGG's quest to unify MW. I wish more boxers had that mentality instead of just winning a title and moving up after maybe one or two defenses. However, if this keeps up, I would prefer GGG move on. But the truth is, he's not a big MW. And moving up at the age 34 from 160 to 168 is not an easy thing. Yes, some have made that jump very successfully, but we're talking about guys who are seen as ATG's or at least HOFers now.


"Say it to my face so I can fuck you in the ass in front of everyone!" - Mike Tyson

No, but really I have no qualms with you we just disagree but I respect your opinions. I do agree he should consider moving up as no one relevant seems to want to fight him at MW. I may be harsh on GGG I'll admit but end of the day him living to his potential is great for boxing like him or not. I just want to see him challenge himself to the best of his ability.

I apologize if I may have come off as atrocious I'm actually a teddy bear. THis frustration of fights being delayed or falling through is getting to me.



Muffy said:


> I don't get why people say this. He never pursued him. HBO would only give him a contract with them with the stipulation that he had to fight him. Wards a fighter first and foremost so yes he's going to take it and not look bad declining it. I'm glad he did because we need that fight. But let's not act like he pursued kovalev by definition.


He's still looking to face him I wasn't wrong saying that. Could he have found a way out? Maybe but the stars look like they're aligning for a Ward/Kovalev so I'm hoping nothing derails that. Peace.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

techks said:


> No, but really I have no qualms with you we just disagree but I respect your opinions. I do agree he should consider moving up as no one relevant seems to want to fight him at MW. I may be harsh on GGG I'll admit but end of the day him living to his potential is great for boxing like him or not. I just want to see him challenge himself to the best of his ability.
> 
> I apologize if I may have come off as atrocious I'm actually a teddy bear. THis frustration of fights being delayed or falling through is getting to me.


No apology needed. I know how I can come off at times. I have to admit, my patience is wearing thin with him at 160 as well. I applaud the attempt to unify, but if politics, network blockades, or fighters just refusing to fight him, make it a nearly impossible goal, then move on and call it a day at 160.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Did he? Odd, said he weighed about 161-162 against Canelo..
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-canelo-around-180-pounds-i-expect--104392


Weights fluctuate, so it's possible that he did. He also could have just been bullshitting. Khan is known to do that


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Weights fluctuate, so it's possible that he did. He also could have just been bullshitting. Khan is known to do that


Just found it interesting he weighed that much as a WW on fight night. Could have easily tried to weigh less against Canelo to push his speed advantage. No official weight so we have to take his word for it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> No apology needed. I know how I can come off at times. I have to admit, my patience is wearing thin with him at 160 as well. I applaud the attempt to unify, but if politics, network blockades, or fighters just refusing to fight him, make it a nearly impossible goal, then move on and call it a day at 160.


What is this unifying crap? No one really cares about straps anymore. Weak excuse to not move up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brook will get slaughtered. You think he'll win 3 rounds vs Golovkin before his bedtime?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dazl1212 said:


> After the dust has settled IMO this is still a shit fight. Only reason I'm sort of OK with it is that I get to see GGG in the UK and if GGG fights someone decent after it, which isnt a given, with how shamefully guys in his weight class are swerving the fight.


GGG vs Eubank Jr in December, he has no one else to fight should be interesting to see if they can get him over here twice in a row


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, I'd like to see Eubank have an attempt. Not that he'll have any hope, but because he'll make it exciting the short while it lasts. 

And then Billy Joe Saunders who, stylistically, would provide the trickiest challenge at least.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What is this unifying crap? No one really cares about straps anymore. Weak excuse to not move up.


Belts matter to boxers turbo. You can repeat that line all you want, but it's naive to believe. Or maybe those tears they shed when they win their first belt is for show...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Belts matter to boxers turbo. You can repeat that line all you want, but it's naive to believe. Or maybe those tears they shed when they win their first belt is for show...


:lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:


Does this mean you disagree? Belts mean nothing to boxers too?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Does this mean you disagree? Belts mean nothing to boxers too?


They have to pay for these belts


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> They have to pay for these belts


They pay a fee. And? Don't try to skirt around the question. You think belts mean nothing to boxers?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Does this mean you disagree? Belts mean nothing to boxers too?


Don't play dumb


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Don't play dumb


You're clearly trying to not answer me Turbo. Anyone can see that. It's a simple yes or no answer.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah yes nobody cares about being undisputed champ


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ah yes nobody cares about being undisputed champ


It's so common in boxing!! :lol:


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> Yup, win win for Brook like it was for Khan. Of course he'd take the fight in a heartbeat. What I'm wondering though is his purse, since he was so unhappy with the Vargas purse from what we've been told.


Brook won't get a purse as such, he gets 80% of net profit from the show. GGG fight will sell bigger than Vargas so he will be getting more, how much though we don't know at this point. Hearn goes into lots of detail about how the PPV works in UK in the video posted a few pages back.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ah yes nobody cares about being undisputed champ


Kovalev was just called that :lol: Do we just be drones and follow a script? I cant.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Kovalev was just called that :lol: Do we just be drones and follow a script? I cant.


atsch

Kovalev isn't the undisputed Champ at LtHW, nor the lineal champion. You aren't being independent. you're just overly cynical. You don't even have the guts to admit the belts matter to those who actually fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Kovalev was just called that :lol: Do we just be drones and follow a script? I cant.


Doesnt stevenson still have the WBC belt? how could kovalev be undisputed?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ayvee1 said:


> Brook won't get a purse as such, he gets 80% of net profit from the show. GGG fight will sell bigger than Vargas so he will be getting more, how much though we don't know at this point. Hearn goes into lots of detail about how the PPV works in UK in the video posted a few pages back.


I'm pretty sure Golovkin is getting 80% and Brook is getting 20%. The same deal Hearn gave Eubank.

Hearn hasn't made that completely clear, sadly. He did say: "Chris Eubank Jr was offered the same deal that Kell Brook accepted, it's the same deal Anthony Joshua's on. We were ready to sign the fight for Eubank, but they made it so difficult."
Joshua got 5.5 million and Breazeale got 500,000. Surely Golovkin isn't the "B" fighter here?

Also note: Eubank's pay was ~ 3 mil, according to Hearn. If that is 80%, then Golovkin would be getting only 750,000? That's impossible. Golovkin got 2 mil just to fight Wade, which was a nothing fight. The Brook fight will bring in HUGE dollars. Why would Golovkin take it for 750K ?

- Unless there's some base pay, and the percentage simply adds to that? 
Does anyone know how this works?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Doesnt stevenson still have the WBC belt? how could kovalev be undisputed?


Stevenson does have the WBC. Turbo's being.....well...Turbo.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't stand people talking Andre Ward in every GGG thread. You know who you are.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Watching that Hearn interview again... listen from 27:00 on. Hearn seems to be saying that the 80 / 20 split meant Eubank (who "owns the financials" would have gotten 80% of the net profits, and Hearn would get 20%. That makes more sense. (And I bet the promoter always has a second set of books!)

- but then where does the money for Golovkin come from? (And how much?)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Doesnt stevenson still have the WBC belt? how could kovalev be undisputed?


Yup, have you watched the Chilemba fight yet?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yup, have you watched the Chilemba fight yet?


yeah. below avg performance for kovalev standards


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Watching that Hearn interview again... listen from 27:00 on. Hearn seems to be saying that the 80 / 20 split meant Eubank (who "owns the financials" would have gotten 80% of the net profits, and Hearn would get 20%. That makes more sense. (And I bet the promoter always has a second set of books!)
> 
> - but then where does the money for Golovkin come from? (And how much?)


That 80/20 figure is after GGG and his team take their cut I think.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> That 80/20 figure is after GGG and his team take their cut I think.


That makes sense. Golovkin's cut would be one of the deductable expenses.

- So then we really have no idea how much Golovkin is making, correct? But we can assume it's a flat fee, with no gate / PPV percentage?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man I hate this sleazy guy


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You seriously don't get it? Brook can get KTFO in the first round, and it won't hurt his rep at all. In fact, he'll still be the guy that had balls enough to face Golovkin. this fight has absolutely no downside, and yes it puts big dollars in his pocket, (Eubank was offered about 3 million pounds) while keeping him away from the other top WW's for a while.
> 
> Mind you, I personally don't think Brook is ducking other WW's, (why would he?) I think he's simply taking a no-lose payday while he has the chance. However, if someone DOES want to call this a duck, there is a reasonable case for them to say so.


Now I heard it all. This isn't fucken WWF, Golovkin isn't gonna come in the ring to slap air and stomp on the ring while Abel Sanchez sneaks in chair shots. Brook could get seriously hurt in there, this is Golovkin we're talking about here, not fucken Paulie Malignaggi.

How is that less of a risk than losing to fucken Spence who hasnt done shit besides beating Algieri's avacado toast eating ass?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Kovalev was just called that :lol: Do we just be drones and follow a script? I cant.


Well, TBF the only guy who'd dispute won't fight him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Now I heard it all. This isn't fucken WWF, Golovkin isn't gonna come in the ring to slap air and stomp on the ring while Abel Sanchez sneaks in chair shots. Brook could get seriously hurt in there, this is Golovkin we're talking about here, not fucken Paulie Malignaggi.
> 
> How is that less of a risk than losing to fucken Spence who hasnt done shit besides beating Algieri's avacado toast eating ass?


Who says it's less of a risk? It's THREE MILLION FUCKING DOLLARS, plus the USA TV money, plus bragging rights that he had the balls to face Golovkin.

- And then he gets to go back to WW and fight the same guys anyway, with absolutely no penalty for losing.

Don't hurt your brain too much trying to understand.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Who says it's less of a risk? It's THREE MILLION FUCKING DOLLARS, plus the USA TV money, plus bragging rights that he had the balls to face Golovkin.
> 
> - And then he gets to go back to WW and fight the same guys anyway, with absolutely no penalty for losing.
> 
> Don't hurt your brain too much trying to understand.


Of course there's a big reward, he's fighting the most dangerous opponent in division that is two weight classes higher. The risk of being damaged permanently is still there you moron. Brook is undefeated, he's basically giving that away and risking permanent damage. Maybe not so severe that he has to quit boxing but severe enough to ruin his career. This dude has never been beaten up.

You're an idiot if you think Spence is a bigger risk or that this makes Brook a duck in any way. Yes he'll get a pass for losing but he's never getting that 0 back plus who knows how he'll be when he goes back to his weight class after taking his first real beating.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Man I hate this sleazy guy


You hate people wich you dont know? Strange.
Dont hate LOVE! Golovkin is there for everybody.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You hate people wich you dont know? Strange.
> Dont hate LOVE! Golovkin is there for everybody.


Preach it, Brother. Preach it !!! :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> You hate people wich you dont know? Strange.
> Dont hate LOVE! Golovkin is there for everybody.


Well hate is a strong word. If I saw him in person, I wouldn't throw a brick at him or anything or even insult him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Well hate is a strong word. If I saw him in person, I wouldn't throw a brick at him or anything or even insult him.


But what about something softer than a brick? What about something like a tennis ball or an orange? And if you wouldn't insult him would you at least tut really loudly while walking past him? I need to know where on the Sanchez hate scale you're sitting.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Preach it, Brother. Preach it !!! :cheers


All day every day.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> But what about something softer than a brick? What about something like a tennis ball or an orange? And if you wouldn't insult him would you at least tut really loudly while walking past him? I need to know where on the Sanchez hate scale you're sitting.


:lol: I probably wouldn't say anything to him, but if we engaged in a conversation, I'd call him out on his BS.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

O2 arena sold out in 11 mins


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> O2 arena sold out in 11 mins


And to think some people were questioning whether the fight with Brook was more exciting than with Eubank Jr


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I probably wouldn't say anything to him, but if we engaged in a conversation, I'd call him out on his BS.


You see, I'd take a different approach. If I ever engaged in a conversation with Sanchez I'd ask him if he had ever thought of shutting the hole under his nose long enough to consider how what he says often makes Golovkin look bad.


----------

